# Sistema Sintra-Montejunto -Estrela



## psm (13 Mar 2008 às 06:59)

venho pedir ao forum, para enviar mails para o IM, para mudarem os termos na previsão descritiva relativos ao sistema montejunto estrela para sintra montejunto estrela.
eu faço este pedido, porque a maioria das pessoas pensa que vai chover a norte de montejunto, o que na realidade muitas vezes não acontece, e chove geralmente mais a sul da respectiva serra.

ontem aconteceu ter chuviscado no estoril e a previsão dava a norte do respectivo sistema(acontece varias vezes especialmente quando está de NW)


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Abr 2008 às 18:12)

psm disse:


> venho pedir ao forum, para enviar mails para o IM, para mudarem os termos na previsão descritiva relativos ao sistema montejunto estrela para sintra montejunto estrela.
> eu faço este pedido, porque a maioria das pessoas pensa que vai chover a norte de montejunto, o que na realidade muitas vezes não acontece, e chove geralmente mais a sul da respectiva serra.
> 
> ontem aconteceu ter chuviscado no estoril e a previsão dava a norte do respectivo sistema(acontece varias vezes especialmente quando está de NW)



Há uns bons anos atrás o IM designava esse sistema como Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela. Do ponto de vista meteorológico e em sentido lato, o norte do país começa, precisamente, a norte desta linha.


----------



## Agreste (19 Abr 2008 às 18:34)

Eu acho que é melhor deixar como está. Esse sistema tem mais serras pelo caminho. Assim citam-se os extremos do sistema com maior altitude. Melhor sentido seria dizer que vai chover a norte do rio tejo.


----------



## psm (19 Abr 2008 às 21:51)

Agreste disse:


> Eu acho que é melhor deixar como está. Esse sistema tem mais serras pelo caminho. Assim citam-se os extremos do sistema com maior altitude. Melhor sentido seria dizer que vai chover a norte do rio tejo.







O sistema em causa apenas tem pelo caminho os picos vulcanicos do lexim,atalaia funchal cartaxos,etc.Que também estão na orientação SW  NW. 
Não se pode dizer que poderá chover a norte do tejo, pois muitas das vezes a chuva se fica pela a parte norte da serra, ela muitas das vezes é uma "parede" .No verão geralmente chuvisca a norte e não sul da serra.


----------



## bluejay (20 Abr 2008 às 12:36)

Sintra-Montejunto-Aire e Candeeiros-Sicó-Lousã-Estrela
Para falar de todo o sistema...


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Abr 2008 às 13:57)

bluejay disse:


> Sintra-Montejunto-Aire e Candeeiros-Sicó-Lousã-Estrela
> Para falar de todo o sistema...



Exacto. Se repararem, a norte dessa linha o tipo de revestimento vegetal é diferente daquele situado a sul. A norte floresta mais densa; a sul floresta do tipo montado, que já se nota na Beira Baixa (uma região de transição, pois nas serranias junto à linha há bastante floresta), algo a norte do Tejo. Isto reflecte a diferença de quantidade de precipitação que há nos dois lados da linha.

Segundo alguns autores, em termos  meteorológicos e também de flora, o norte começa precisamente para norte desta linha, em sentido lato, pois há  zonas de transição. O centro fica para sul desta linha e vai até ao Baixo Alentejo. O sul é constituído pelo Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, as regiões mais áridas, com excepção para as serranias do Algarve.


----------



## belem (23 Abr 2008 às 05:24)

Relâmpago disse:


> Exacto. Se repararem, a norte dessa linha o tipo de revestimento vegetal é diferente daquele situado a sul. A norte floresta mais densa; a sul floresta do tipo montado, que já se nota na Beira Baixa (uma região de transição, pois nas serranias junto à linha há bastante floresta), algo a norte do Tejo. Isto reflecte a diferença de quantidade de precipitação que há nos dois lados da linha.
> 
> Segundo alguns autores, em termos  meteorológicos e também de flora, o norte começa precisamente para norte desta linha, em sentido lato, pois há  zonas de transição. O centro fica para sul desta linha e vai até ao Baixo Alentejo. O sul é constituído pelo Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, as regiões mais áridas, com excepção para as serranias do Algarve.



Essas definições são interessantes, mas vejamos, o Norte Interior tem muitos locais com expressão do sul e no entanto fica a norte desse sistema.
Tb não esquecer que o sobreiro é uma árvore que espontâneamente crescia ( «crescia» porque muito do coberto já foi destruído, sobretudo no Norte Litoral) desde o Minho ao Algarve. Claro que se reconhece, que a norte desse sistema as mudanças são notórias, o carvalho alvarinho entre outros tem mais expressão no norte mas existem sempre alguns aspectos que convém salientar e que fogem um pouco a esses modelos de concepção.


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Abr 2008 às 23:50)

belem disse:


> Essas definições são interessantes, mas vejamos, o Norte Interior tem muitos locais com expressão do sul e no entanto fica a norte desse sistema.
> Tb não esquecer que o sobreiro é uma árvore que espontâneamente crescia ( «crescia» porque muito do coberto já foi destruído, sobretudo no Norte Litoral) desde o Minho ao Algarve. Claro que se reconhece, que a norte desse sistema as mudanças são notórias, o carvalho alvarinho entre outros tem mais expressão no norte mas existem sempre alguns aspectos que convém salientar e que fogem um pouco a esses modelos de concepção.



Olá belem

Tens razão. Há zonas a norte desta linha, em especial o nordeste transmontano que tem uma paisagem do tipo montado, idêntica à que existe no sul. Tem muito pouca precipitação, tal como sucede no sul, Quanto ao sobreiro, chamado carrasco no norte transmontano, também é uma árvore nativa dessas regiões e não só do Alentejo/Algarve. Também temos o olival, temos as amendoeiras... Aqui há que entrar em linha de conta com outro sistema : o das serranias de Marão e Alvão que 'abrigam' o norte transmontano da invasão de ar marítimo e o Vale do Douro, a Terra Quente transmontana, naturalmente encravado entre montanhas


----------



## Agreste (30 Abr 2008 às 21:40)

Só uma opinião... Eu não creio que o sobreiro seja uma árvore nativa do litoral português e muito menos do litoral norte e centro. Talvez o pinheiro ainda que introduzido na maior parte... O sobreiro, mesmo o carrasco, precisa de uma parceira que é a esteva, os dois estão muito ligados. 

Outro aspecto. Trás-os-montes tem algumas carateristicas do sul de Portugal e dos Algarves pela pouca precipitação mas faltam-lhe as alfarrobeiras, as figueiras, os pomares de laranjeiras e sobretudo um inverno mais curto e mais incerto para ter um aspecto mediterrânico.


----------



## belem (1 Mai 2008 às 06:32)

Agreste disse:


> Só uma opinião... Eu não creio que o sobreiro seja uma árvore nativa do litoral português e muito menos do litoral norte e centro. Talvez o pinheiro ainda que introduzido na maior parte... O sobreiro, mesmo o carrasco, precisa de uma parceira que é a esteva, os dois estão muito ligados.
> 
> Outro aspecto. Trás-os-montes tem algumas carateristicas do sul de Portugal e dos Algarves pela pouca precipitação mas faltam-lhe as alfarrobeiras, as figueiras, os pomares de laranjeiras e sobretudo um inverno mais curto e mais incerto para ter um aspecto mediterrânico.



Interessante o teu ponto de vista...
Mas discordo quase completamente....
Tu não crês que o sobreiro  seja uma árvore natival do litoral português??
Hum... Vejamos eu vivo perto do mar e sobreiros claro que os vejo e nem sequer estou no sul.
A saber, o Quercus suber ou vulgo sobreiro, necessita de alguma humidade do litoral para medrar e crescer razoavalmente. O que se dá melhor no interior é a azinheira ( Quercus ilex). Curiosamente, tenho uns terrenos, em Ponte de Sôr que fica exactamente entre o Alentejo e o Ribatejo e é onde o sobreiro começar a dar lugar à azinheira...
No litoral norte, existiram já muitos povoamentos de sobro, nomeadamente na zona de Aveiro e até no muito setentrional Minho, onde no Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês, existe um belo montado de sobro na zona da Ermida.
Como já mencionei, contudo, a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela outros carvalhos começam a ter mais expressão como é o caso do carvalho-alvarinho ( Quercus robur). O nosso país tem numerosas espécies de carvalhos, mais do que a maior parte dos países da Europa e por isso apenas dou alguns exemplos mais flagrantes.
O sobreiro precisa da esteva, dizes tu... Sabes-me dizer porquê??
Tanto quanto sei a esteva ( Cistus ladanifer) não precisa do sobreiro, nem este da esteva, pois tanto são vistos associados como não... A esteva até cresce por vezes em solos em que o sobreiro teria dificuldade em medrar, sendo considerada uma espécie pioneira de solos «esgotados» ou esqueléticos com grande importância ecológica, pois do nada faz o «impossivel» e recria as condições ideais para futuras plantas poderem ocupar o seu nicho ecológico primitivo e climácico, dando-lhes sombra e nutrientes.

Não sei qual é a tua ideia de mediterrânico... Mas tanto quanto sei o clima mediterrânico em Portugal continental existe desde o Norte ao Sul, sendo ora de tipo Csa ou Csb, com alguns microclimas diferentes, como é claro, consoante a altitude,etc,etc,etc... Em Trás os montes, claro que este clima tem expressão e é mais evidente nos vales onde  também crescem as oliveiras, as laranjeiras e as figueiras. E além disso dão frutos com muita qualidade.
Não digo que tenham o mesmo potencial  frutícola do Algarve, mas sem dúvida, que dada a latitude a que estão, cumprem muito bem o seu papel e até fazem pequenos milagres.
De salientar, que Trás os Montes tem locais mais secos e com verões mais quentes que o algarve. E até não sei se não terão médias anuais superiores em alguns pontos ...
A maior vantagem no caso do Algarve é uma meteorologia mais certa, mais precoce, invernos mais curtos e suaves e maior número de horas de insolação.


----------



## belem (1 Mai 2008 às 06:43)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá belem
> 
> Tens razão. Há zonas a norte desta linha, em especial o nordeste transmontano que tem uma paisagem do tipo montado, idêntica à que existe no sul. Tem muito pouca precipitação, tal como sucede no sul, Quanto ao sobreiro, chamado carrasco no norte transmontano, também é uma árvore nativa dessas regiões e não só do Alentejo/Algarve. Também temos o olival, temos as amendoeiras... Aqui há que entrar em linha de conta com outro sistema : o das serranias de Marão e Alvão que 'abrigam' o norte transmontano da invasão de ar marítimo e o Vale do Douro, a Terra Quente transmontana, naturalmente encravado entre montanhas



Bom post!


----------



## psm (1 Mai 2008 às 08:38)

Agreste disse:


> Só uma opinião... Eu não creio que o sobreiro seja uma árvore nativa do litoral português e muito menos do litoral norte e centro. Talvez o pinheiro ainda que introduzido na maior parte... O sobreiro, mesmo o carrasco, precisa de uma parceira que é a esteva, os dois estão muito ligados.
> 
> Outro aspecto. Trás-os-montes tem algumas carateristicas do sul de Portugal e dos Algarves pela pouca precipitação mas faltam-lhe as alfarrobeiras, as figueiras, os pomares de laranjeiras e sobretudo um inverno mais curto e mais incerto para ter um aspecto mediterrânico.








Venho corrigir algumas coisas erradas no post aqui referido,o que vai diferenciar o sobreiro de não estar muitas vezes em algumas partes do litoral português ocidental, e no algarve tem haver com a presença de CALCÁRIO o sobreiro não suporta a presença de calcário activo,enquanto que o carrasco de seu nome cientifico quercus coccifera é um arbusto que em alguns casos particulares atinge o porte de arvore como na serra de sintra e na serra da arrabida,e suporta solos com calcário activo ("gesso") para quem saiba um pouco de geologia grande parte do litoral acima que referi pretence á bacia lusitania(tirando a zona do algarve)pertencente ao jurrasico superior e cretácio (antigo mar interior)e onde em algumas partes dessa zona foram preenchidas por areias do mar seja porque motivos eolicos ou por subida do mar ou descida do mesmo. O sobreiro  vai se encontrar com outra especie de nome carvalhiça, endemismo português(quercus lusitanica).Há  uma especie mesmo junto do litoral e que são residuos do clima subtropical que houve em portugal á 3.500.000 de anos e que tem o nome de samouco (myrica faya), e está a norte desta linha até aveiro, e só se dá em solos siliciosos(acidos)tal como o sobreiro e a carvalhiça
Voltando á situação que carecteriza esta linha que iniciei como topico, e associado á vegetação nela que existia antes de o homem estar cá(arguicultura,aquecimento,etc...),imaginar a norte do tejo uma floresta continua de carvalhos de folha caduca e marcescente;pois a norte desta linha,(às vezes a norte do tejo )os niveis de humidade são enormes no verão seja pela presença de neblinas ou de nevoeiros de advecção,ou por presença de estratos, e que por vezes dão condições para chuviscar.



A maior dos sobreiros que se encontram na zona de lisboa e alguns carvalhos negrais, especies siliciosas estão no complexo vulcanico de lisboa, conforme as altitudes em que vegetam o negral a maior altitude e o sobreiro a menor altitude; e na serra de sintra, ou nos grés  superiores do cretácio.
 O solo também é muito importante.


A esteva é uma especie de sucessão ecologica (degradação) dos sobreirais pois estes eram antigamente florestas fechadas de folha permanente a sul do tejo junto do litoral tal como a azinheira que era no interior.
O montado é uma invenção do homem.

ps.Existe também montado de carvalho negral na zona de nisa que é uma raridade.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mai 2008 às 09:44)

Excelente psm! 

No entanto não estou a ver que o sobreiro fosse capaz de formar uma floresta fechada nem creio que a esteva seja uma resposta espontânea à degradação dos sobreirais...


----------



## psm (1 Mai 2008 às 09:58)

Agreste disse:


> Excelente psm!
> 
> No entanto não estou a ver que o sobreiro fosse capaz de formar uma floresta fechada nem creio que a esteva seja uma resposta espontânea à degradação dos sobreirais...





Obrigado.
Vou indicar o site do icn do plano sectorial da rede natura 2000.

9330 florestas de quercus suber.

Eu ainda me esqueci de um pormenor, a figueira é uma especie exótica.


----------



## belem (1 Mai 2008 às 18:10)

psm disse:


> Venho corrigir algumas coisas erradas no post aqui referido,o que vai diferenciar o sobreiro de não estar muitas vezes em algumas partes do litoral português ocidental, e no algarve tem haver com a presença de CALCÁRIO o sobreiro não suporta a presença de calcário activo,enquanto que o carrasco de seu nome cientifico quercus coccifera é um arbusto que em alguns casos particulares atinge o porte de arvore como na serra de sintra e na serra da arrabida,e suporta solos com calcário activo ("gesso") para quem saiba um pouco de geologia grande parte do litoral acima que referi pretence á bacia lusitania(tirando a zona do algarve)pertencente ao jurrasico superior e cretácio (antigo mar interior)e onde em algumas partes dessa zona foram preenchidas por areias do mar seja porque motivos eolicos ou por subida do mar ou descida do mesmo. O sobreiro  vai se encontrar com outra especie de nome carvalhiça, endemismo português(quercus lusitanica).Há  uma especie mesmo junto do litoral e que são residuos do clima subtropical que houve em portugal á 3.500.000 de anos e que tem o nome de samouco (myrica faya), e está a norte desta linha até aveiro, e só se dá em solos siliciosos(acidos)tal como o sobreiro e a carvalhiça
> Voltando á situação que carecteriza esta linha que iniciei como topico, e associado á vegetação nela que existia antes de o homem estar cá(arguicultura,aquecimento,etc...),imaginar a norte do tejo uma floresta continua de carvalhos de folha caduca e marcescente;pois a norte desta linha,(às vezes a norte do tejo )os niveis de humidade são enormes no verão seja pela presença de neblinas ou de nevoeiros de advecção,ou por presença de estratos, e que por vezes dão condições para chuviscar.
> 
> 
> ...



O teu post está fantástico, só não estou de acordo com algumas coisas.

Penso que o carvalhal de folha caduca não começa propriamente a crescer a Norte do Tejo, mas começa a par com árvores perenes a marcar mais presença a Norte do sistema Montejunto/Estrela até chegar ao Minho onde aí sim, já existe uma predominância das caducas. 
Verões secos mas mais húmidos do que no Sul, começam tb a ter alguma expressão a norte desse sistema. 

Esse clima subtropical que falas é o que ainda persiste na Madeira e permite a sobrevivência da laurissilva. O samouco é uma relíquia da laurissilva antiga.

O sobreiro de facto, cresce em zonas calcárias ( Serra da Arrábida por exemplo) mas como disseste bem não gosta de calcário activo e por isso   cresce menos nestas zonas preferindo solos ácidos.

A esteva não é necessariamente  uma espécie que cresce apenas em zonas de degradação de sobreiral.

É a minha opinião.


----------



## belem (1 Mai 2008 às 18:20)

psm disse:


> Obrigado.
> Vou indicar o site do icn do plano sectorial da rede natura 2000.
> 
> 9330 florestas de quercus suber.
> ...



Já vi, de facto,  matas densas de sobreiros.


----------



## psm (1 Mai 2008 às 21:28)

belem disse:


> O teu post está fantástico, só não estou de acordo com algumas coisas.
> 
> Penso que o carvalhal de folha caduca não começa propriamente a crescer a Norte do Tejo, mas começa a par com árvores perenes a marcar mais presença a Norte do sistema Montejunto/Estrela até chegar ao Minho onde aí sim, já existe uma predominância das caducas.
> Verões secos mas mais húmidos do que no Sul, começam tb a ter alguma expressão a norte desse sistema.
> ...






Quando escrevi carvalhos de folha caduca, englobei o carvalho alvarinho, que existe na serra de sintra,quanto a esteva foi apenas uma das especies que se encontram de degradação de sobreiral.




Quero alertar para o forum que as especies mais emblematicas de carvalhos e que são reflexo do nosso clima no norte e centro especialmente nesta linha acima referida,são carvalho negral e carvalho cerquinho, pois elas tem uma particularidade,mais o cerquinho do que o negral das folhas serem marcescente, isto é folhas secam no inverno mas não caem,o que irá dar a paisagem umas cores espectaculares no outono e inverno.
É o reflexo de climas de transição do mediterraneo para o atlantico.


----------



## belem (2 Mai 2008 às 04:35)

psm disse:


> Quando escrevi carvalhos de folha caduca, englobei o carvalho alvarinho, que existe na serra de sintra,quanto a esteva foi apenas uma das especies que se encontram de degradação de sobreiral.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui perto de casa existem uns carvalhos-cerquinhos e confirmo que são fantásticos.


----------



## Tempo (23 Nov 2010 às 12:56)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Boa tarde!
Gostaria de obter um mapa onde se visualise " a norte do sistema montanhoso montejunto-estrela" e " a norte do alinhamento sintra-estrela"
Desde já agradecido.
Votos de muita chuva e "elemento branco".


----------



## DRC (23 Nov 2010 às 13:06)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Julgo que quando o IM se refere por exemplo a chuva a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela se refere á região a Norte dessa linha no mapa:


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2010 às 13:18)

DRC disse:


> Julgo que quando o IM se refere por exemplo a chuva a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela se refere á região a Norte dessa linha no mapa:



Esse é o que eles chamam de Sinta Estrela, eu traçaria ainda menos na vertical e um pouco mais na horizontal ...


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2010 às 13:51)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



Tempo disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Gostaria de obter um mapa onde se visualise " a norte do sistema montanhoso montejunto-estrela" e " a norte do alinhamento sintra-estrela"
> Desde já agradecido.
> Votos de muita chuva e "elemento branco".



No fórum há algumas imagens de satélite em que é bem visível as influências desses sistemas.

Neblina ou nevoeiro a norte do sistema montanhoso montejunto-estrela:







Nebulosidade a norte do alinhamento sintra, montejunto....


----------



## Tempo (23 Nov 2010 às 14:29)

Obrigado pelas rápidas respostas.


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Nov 2010 às 23:00)

belem disse:


> Essas definições são interessantes, mas vejamos, o Norte Interior tem muitos locais com expressão do sul e no entanto fica a norte desse sistema.
> Tb não esquecer que o sobreiro é uma árvore que espontâneamente crescia ( «crescia» porque muito do coberto já foi destruído, sobretudo no Norte Litoral) desde o Minho ao Algarve. Claro que se reconhece, que a norte desse sistema as mudanças são notórias, o carvalho alvarinho entre outros tem mais expressão no norte mas existem sempre alguns aspectos que convém salientar e que fogem um pouco a esses modelos de concepção.



No Norte existem sim sobreiros amendoeiras etc e ja sabemos dos Vales encantados de Foz Coa em tras-montes a questão é que existe em muito menos intensidade e numero e não são caracteristicos da paisagem da região norte são pequenas excepções á regra,pouco signficativas e muito menos representativas do clima de uma determinada região... tentar fazer das excepções a regra é devirtuar a natureza dos factos... 
O Norte e centro a Norte do sistema Montejunto Estrela tem imensas diferenças do sul do pais... claro q na terra quente tras-montana em vales escondidos inahabitados possam existir especieis frequentes no sul do pais de cariz mais mediterraneo mas isso não faz por si só que o Norte do pais tenha essas caracteristicas o Norte é mais os Bosques da serra peneda geres do Marão de Montezinho enfim a paisagem já Atlantica que encontramos na ria de aveiro.... são as paisagens da Guarda de Viseu de Castelo Rodrigo de Miranda do Douro de Chaves sei la do Minho isso é que represnta o Norte o Norte mais Atlantico frio e humido... não as pequenas excepções a regra que encontra em vales perdidos no alto Douro... enfim toda a gente sabe isso e entende isso é algo q é evidente...


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2010 às 23:18)

SocioMeteo disse:


> No Norte existem sim sobreiros amendoeiras etc e ja sabemos dos Vales encantados de Foz Coa em tras-montes a questão é que existe em muito menos intensidade e numero e não são caracteristicos da paisagem da região norte são pequenas excepções á regra,pouco signficativas e muito menos representativas do clima de uma determinada região... tentar fazer das excepções a regra é devirtuar a natureza dos factos...
> O Norte e centro a Norte do sistema Montejunto Estrela tem imensas diferenças do sul do pais... claro q na terra quente tras-montana em vales escondidos inahabitados possam existir especieis frequentes no sul do pais de cariz mais mediterraneo mas isso não faz por si só que o Norte do pais tenha essas caracteristicas o Norte é mais os Bosques da serra peneda geres do Marão de Montezinho enfim a paisagem já Atlantica que encontramos na ria de aveiro.... são as paisagens da Guarda de Viseu de Castelo Rodrigo de Miranda do Douro de Chaves sei la do Minho isso é que represnta o Norte o Norte mais Atlantico frio e humido... não as pequenas excepções a regra que encontra em vales perdidos no alto Douro... enfim toda a gente sabe isso e entende isso é algo q é evidente...



Não é por o brasil ter uma area equatorial e tropical que abrange uma area enorme que se pode dizer que o brasil tem um clima tropical....e não é por o brasil ter uma boa area temperada no sul que se pode dizer que tem clima temperado.
Um pais geralmente é tudo menos climaticamente homogeneo!!

O norte de portugal é dividido no litoral e interior, cada um com especificidades proprias e cada um com nichos microclimaticos diferentes e variados....o Interior tende a ser mais continental...como por exemplo o interior Grego ou Italiano...o Litoral é mais ameno...talvez comparavel á costa da corsega...


----------



## belem (24 Nov 2010 às 23:23)

SocioMeteo disse:


> No Norte existem sim sobreiros amendoeiras etc e ja sabemos dos Vales encantados de Foz Coa em tras-montes a questão é que existe em muito menos intensidade e numero e não são caracteristicos da paisagem da região norte são pequenas excepções á regra,pouco signficativas e muito menos representativas do clima de uma determinada região... tentar fazer das excepções a regra é devirtuar a natureza dos factos... ...




Ninguém disse que os sobreiros, as azinheiras, ou as amendoeiras constituiam a maior parte do Norte do país, mas apenas apenas que  no interior existem muitas regiões (na bacia do Douro) com estas características. 





SocioMeteo disse:


> O Norte e centro a Norte do sistema Montejunto Estrela tem imensas diferenças do sul do pais... claro q na terra quente tras-montana em vales escondidos inahabitados possam existir especieis frequentes no sul do pais de cariz mais mediterraneo...




Não só aí, mas também no Minho e até na zona do Gerês. Mas claro que aqui são os carvalhais de zonas mais frias, que assumem preponderância. 





SocioMeteo disse:


> mas isso não faz por si só que o Norte do pais tenha essas caracteristicas o Norte é mais os Bosques da serra peneda geres do Marão de Montezinho enfim a paisagem já Atlantica que encontramos na ria de aveiro.... são as paisagens da Guarda de Viseu de Castelo Rodrigo de Miranda do Douro de Chaves sei la do Minho isso é que represnta o Norte o Norte mais Atlantico frio e humido... não as pequenas excepções a regra que encontra em vales perdidos no alto Douro... enfim toda a gente sabe isso e entende isso é algo q é evidente...



Exacto e ninguém disse o contrário. Contudo, apenas de Aveiro para cima e sempre no Norte Litoral ( com a excepção de um pico ou outro do interior) existe preponderância da flora atlântica sobre a mediterrânica.


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2010 às 00:38)

Agreste disse:


> Só uma opinião... Eu não creio que o sobreiro seja uma árvore nativa do litoral português e muito menos do litoral norte e centro. Talvez o pinheiro ainda que introduzido na maior parte... O sobreiro, mesmo o carrasco, precisa de uma parceira que é a esteva, os dois estão muito ligados.
> 
> Outro aspecto. Trás-os-montes tem algumas carateristicas do sul de Portugal e dos Algarves pela pouca precipitação mas faltam-lhe as alfarrobeiras, as figueiras, os pomares de laranjeiras e sobretudo um inverno mais curto e mais incerto para ter um aspecto mediterrânico.



Aqui onde moro, tem muitos sobreiros que crescem espontaneamente nos terrenos abandonados, entremeados com carvalhos, e aqui não há uma única esteva!

PS: aliás, um dos melhores sobreirais do país fica no Gerês. 

E não é só no Douro Litoral que há sobreiros, no Minho também se encontram muitos! E estou a referir zonas com mais de 1000 mm/ano, Estios poucos quentes e apenas um ou dois meses secos.


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2010 às 00:41)

belem disse:


> Exacto e ninguém disse o contrário. Contudo, apenas de Aveiro para cima e sempre no Norte Litoral ( com a excepção de um pico ou outro do interior) existe preponderância da flora atlântica sobre a mediterrânica.



Correctíssimo.


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2010 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



AnDré disse:


> No fórum há algumas imagens de satélite em que é bem visível as influências desses sistemas.
> 
> Neblina ou nevoeiro a norte do sistema montanhoso montejunto-estrela:
> 
> ...



Não raras vezes, é possível vislumbrar da Ponte 25 de Abril a nebulosidade a norte a norte da Serra de Sintra, enquanto as regiões a sul da referida serra apresentam um céu limpo e luminoso.


----------



## Golden Fields (28 Nov 2010 às 20:53)

Estão a falar dos eucaliptos para qualificar a área acima de Aveiro de mais oceânica que mediterrânica?
Antes da praga ser implementada o que mais havia eram vinhas, o mundo mediterrânico em seu esplendor.


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 03:34)

Golden Fields disse:


> Estão a falar dos eucaliptos para qualificar a área acima de Aveiro de mais oceânica que mediterrânica?
> Antes da praga ser implementada o que mais havia eram vinhas, o mundo mediterrânico em seu esplendor.



O litoral a norte de Aveiro já faz parte da área Eurossiberiana. 

Limites da área Eurossiberiana em Portugal:

Sul: uma linha imaginária aproximadamente perpendicular à Ria de Aveiro;

Leste: «barreira de condensação», serras da Arada, Montemuro, Marão, Gerês, Peneda, etc. 

A sul da Ria de Aveiro, até ao vale do Mondego, há uma zona de transição, depois a sul do Mondego entramos na área Mediterrânica.

PS: a norte da Ria de Aveiro a percentagem de espécies vegetais atlânticas supera a percentagem de espécies mediterrânicas, entre o vale do Vouga e do Mondego ambas as percentagens são mais ou menos idênticas.

PS2: por exemplo, o sobreiro é uma das espécies mais associados ao mundo mediterrânico que é espontânea no Minho.


----------



## Costa (3 Dez 2010 às 10:30)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



DRC disse:


> Julgo que quando o IM se refere por exemplo a chuva a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela se refere á região a Norte dessa linha no mapa:



DRC, consegues arranjar esse mapa sem a linha?


----------



## Golden Fields (4 Dez 2010 às 04:05)

frederico disse:


> O litoral a norte de Aveiro já faz parte da área Eurossiberiana.
> 
> Limites da área Eurossiberiana em Portugal:
> 
> ...



Acho que isso é impossível. O que se vê mais no Norte Litoral são eucaliptos.
A zona de transição entre o clima mediterrânico e marítimo é exactamente o Norte Litoral, embora ainda Mediterrânico devido à existência de meses quentes/secos contrapondo os frescos e chuvosos, característica exclusiva do clima mediterrânico.


----------



## frederico (4 Dez 2010 às 04:34)

Golden Fields disse:


> Acho que isso é impossível. O que se vê mais no Norte Litoral são eucaliptos.
> A zona de transição entre o clima mediterrânico e marítimo é exactamente o Norte Litoral, embora ainda Mediterrânico devido à existência de meses quentes/secos contrapondo os frescos e chuvosos, característica exclusiva do clima mediterrânico.



Golden, deixa lá os eucaliptos, que são uma espécie introduzida. Existem várias espécies de eucaliptos, umas adaptadas a climas mais húmidos, outras a climas mais secos. A Austrália tem um quadro climático complexo, ao contrário do que se pensa. Sidney, por exemplo, não tem meses secos, e nos seus arredores há muitas florestas de eucaliptos: http://wmo.meteo.pt/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=300. 

O que interessa aqui é apenas isto: *considera-se região Eurossiberiana quando o número de espécies vegetais atlânticas supera as mediterrânicas*, e isso acontece na região que eu mencionei. 

*Para além disso, na região Eurossiberiana pode haver até 2 meses secos. A divisão entre Europa Mediterrânica e Europa Eurossiberiana não tem em conta apenas características climáticas. 
*
Por isso, mantenho o que disse. 

Região Eurossiberiana em Portugal:

*Enquadra indubitavelmente as províncias do Minho, Douro Litoral, Beira Litoral Norte *e eventualmente algumas áreas de maior altitude no interior a norte da Cordilheira Central.

Conforme salienta Orlando Ribeiro, um bom indicador da região Mediterrânica é a presença ou ausência do cultivo da azeitona. E na região Eurossiberiana de Portugal, a oliveira está praticamente ausente. No conjunto, o Noroeste de Portugal está mais próximo da Europa Média do que da Europa do Sul, atendendo ao clima, flora, fauna, divisão da propriedade, distribuição da população, tipo de gado predominante, culturas mais comuns, tradições, etc.


----------



## adiabático (4 Dez 2010 às 05:33)

Relâmpago disse:


> Exacto. Se repararem, a norte dessa linha o tipo de revestimento vegetal é diferente daquele situado a sul. A norte floresta mais densa; a sul floresta do tipo montado, que já se nota na Beira Baixa (uma região de transição, pois nas serranias junto à linha há bastante floresta), algo a norte do Tejo. Isto reflecte a diferença de quantidade de precipitação que há nos dois lados da linha.



Tenho as minhas dúvidas de que o montado se assemelhe sequer à forma do coberto vegetal climácico das regiões em que ocorre. Orlando Ribeiro referiu-se à vegetação que existia no Alentejo antes das grandes arroteiras agrícolas como "brenhas impenetráveis" - e reparem como isto se assemelha ao "maquis" que sobrevive, como relíquia, nalgumas regiões mediterrânicas. O montado de sobro ou de azinho é uma "floresta aberta", assim designada no sentido cultural ou silvícola, ou seja, é mantida dessa forma por práticas culturais. Provavelmente, o coberto do Sul seria mais denso e constituído por indivíduos de menor estatura do que o coberto do Norte - menor estatura, mesmo, do que os sobreiros e azinheiras que actualmente se vêem e que, por o sistema ser mantido artificialmente, acabam por atingir maiores dimensões.


----------



## Golden Fields (4 Dez 2010 às 17:32)

frederico disse:


> Golden, deixa lá os eucaliptos, que são uma espécie introduzida. Existem várias espécies de eucaliptos, umas adaptadas a climas mais húmidos, outras a climas mais secos. A Austrália tem um quadro climático complexo, ao contrário do que se pensa. Sidney, por exemplo, não tem meses secos, e nos seus arredores há muitas florestas de eucaliptos: http://wmo.meteo.pt/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=300.
> 
> O que interessa aqui é apenas isto: *considera-se região Eurossiberiana quando o número de espécies vegetais atlânticas supera as mediterrânicas*, e isso acontece na região que eu mencionei.
> 
> ...



Eu sou o primeiro a querer deixar os eucaliptos, devia ser tudo dizimado e dar extensiva produção aos nossos produtos mais conhecidos no mundo inteiro, o vinho e azeite.
Agora é mais que sabido que o Norte Litoral do país está impestado de eucaliptos e o mais triste é ver fotografia antigas da região cheia de lindas vinhas por todo o lado. Foi a febre do lucro fácil do eucalipto destruindo a paisagem e valores.

Concordo com Orlando Ribeiro, a oliveira é o símbolo mais potente da Europa Mediterrânica (mas não só, de longe).  E o Norte litoral de Portugal tem cultivo de oliveira, aliás a fronteira do cultivo da oliveira é numa pequena franja sul da Galiza que já falei por aí, onde ainda há produção. O Largo da Oliveira em Guimarães é uma das praças mais bonitas do Norte Litoral do país  Actualmente as maiores regiões produtores de azeite em Portugal são Trás-os-Montes, Beira Interior e Alentejo. Na Idade Média a região de Coimbra era a maior produtora de azeite a nível nacional junto com Évora.
O Noroeste não está nada mais perto da Europa Média do que da do Sul, porque Portugal inteiro localiza-se no Sul da Europa. Só falta aí dizeres que os Minhotos e Portuenses não são um povo tipicamente mediterrânico nas suas feições


----------



## Rainy (4 Dez 2010 às 18:32)

As margens do rio Tejo são mediterraneas ou atlanticas??


----------



## Golden Fields (4 Dez 2010 às 19:22)




----------



## GabKoost (4 Dez 2010 às 23:20)

Parece andarem esquecidos que os Sobreiros são QUERCUS tal como os Carvalhos.

São árvores da mesma família e muito semelhantes.

Além disso, no Minho todas as árvores se adaptam devido á Natureza benéfica para a vegetação.

Mais raro são por ex. os Carvalhos Alvarinhos no Alentejo pois esses necessitam de muita água e detestam longos períodos secos.

No Minho, não me recordo de um bosque de Sobreiros que exista espontâneo. A maioria dos Sobreiros deve a sua existência pela necessidade de cortiça tal como em qualquer lado.

O mesmo se passa com as Oliveiras. Uma árvore tipicamente mediterrânica que também se dá bem no Minho. O azeite era cá produzido da mesma forma do que no sul do país. Mais uma vez, a vastíssima maioria dessa espécie deriva da exploração humana e não da espontaneidade. 

Interessante referir que estas espécies ganham no Norte características distintas. 

Uma Oliveira ou um Sobreiro conseguem aqui ter o dobro do tamanho do que no Sul do país.

Como disse e reforço, o Minho devido ao seu clima, consegue suportar qualquer tipo de vegetação pelo que não se deve pensar nos sobreiros como uma espécie marcante e característica.

Essa e outras existem maioritariamente devido á utilização humana.

O eucalipto que surgiu na conversa é, obviamente, despropositado pois deveria ser erradicado do país. 

A Vinha essa não é exclusividade do mundo mediterrânico e decorre da utilização humana não sendo caracterizada como uma árvore. 

A vinha Minhota, no entanto, por tradição, também ela é altíssima e pendurada ao longo de árvores maiores formando os enforcados. Só recentemente foi introduzido o sistema de vinha rasteira conhecido globalmente.


----------



## frederico (5 Dez 2010 às 07:31)

Golden Fields disse:


> O Noroeste não está nada mais perto da Europa Média do que da do Sul, porque Portugal inteiro localiza-se no Sul da Europa. Só falta aí dizeres que os Minhotos e Portuenses não são um povo tipicamente mediterrânico nas suas feições



Não fui eu que o afirmei, foi o Orlando Ribeiro. Mas depois de viver aqui no Porto e conhecer a região, concordo. E o Orlando Ribeiro argumenta muito bem. O Noroeste tem a paisagem sempre verde durante o Verão, há apenas dois meses secos, aqui predomina o gado bovino, a pequena propriedade, a elevada densidade populacional, o tipo de produtos agrícolas mais cultivados, a vegetação predominante, etc. Não se trata aqui de uma questão geográfica Sul versus Norte, *não estamos a comparar latitudes*. Trata-se apenas de olhar para a agricultura tradicional, a distribuição da população, o clima, a vegetação, a fauna, as tradições, a propriedade e mais factores característicos do Noroeste e comparar com a Europa Média e com o resto de Portugal.


----------



## frederico (5 Dez 2010 às 07:38)

Mas o sobreiro é espontâneo no Noroeste, onde tem um comportamento marcescente. Nunca visitei, mas já li sobre o *sobreiral da Ermida*, na serra do Gerês. Alguém aqui conhece? Aqui mesmo ao lado do meu prédio há uns terrenos abandonados com bosquetes de sobreiro e de carvalho-alvarinho. E já vi sobreiros no Sul da Galiza. É uma árvore que se adapta bem a diferentes regimes de pluviosidade, que podem ir dos 450 mm até valores superiores a 1500 mm ano. Penso que é uma espécie pouco tolerante em relação a extremos de temperatura, talvez isto justifique o facto de ver apenas azinheiras ou _Quercus pyrenaica _como vegetação potencial em áreas que já visitei no interior do Alentejo, na Estremadura espanhola, na Andaluzia ou na Terra Fria transmontana.

Quanto à vinha, não me parece um bom indicador do mundo mediterrânico, pois é uma espécie cultivada na região de Champagne, na França, ou no sul da Alemanha, isto só a título de exemplo. E a própria oliveira pode surpreender na sua distribuição, a norte de Milão, junto dos lagos alpinos italianos, já vi culturas de oliveiras, e é uma região sem meses secos, tal como toda aquela região do norte de Itália a sul do Alpes (Lombardia, Piemonte, Veneto, etc).


----------



## frederico (5 Dez 2010 às 07:52)

adiabático disse:


> Tenho as minhas dúvidas de que o montado se assemelhe sequer à forma do coberto vegetal climácico das regiões em que ocorre. Orlando Ribeiro referiu-se à vegetação que existia no Alentejo antes das grandes arroteiras agrícolas como "brenhas impenetráveis" - e reparem como isto se assemelha ao "maquis" que sobrevive, como relíquia, nalgumas regiões mediterrânicas. O montado de sobro ou de azinho é uma "floresta aberta", assim designada no sentido cultural ou silvícola, ou seja, é mantida dessa forma por práticas culturais. Provavelmente, o coberto do Sul seria mais denso e constituído por indivíduos de menor estatura do que o coberto do Norte - menor estatura, mesmo, do que os sobreiros e azinheiras que actualmente se vêem e que, por o sistema ser mantido artificialmente, acabam por atingir maiores dimensões.



Claro que o montado não é o coberto vegetal climácico do Alentejo, é um tipo de ecossistema criado pelo homem, provavelmente desde o período romano ou até antes. 

E no Alentejo não surgiam apenas sobreiros e azinheiras, no Alto Alentejo, nas serras, o carvalho-negral marcou e marca presença, o carvalho-cerquinho é espontâneo no Alentejo litoral, o _Quercus canariensis_ é espontâneo no sudoeste alentejano, o pinheiro-manso, o medronheiro, as árvores das galerias ripícolas. O facto do sobreiro e da azinheira terem uma protecção legal histórica ajudou também a este quadro.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Dez 2010 às 07:11)

frederico disse:


> Mas o sobreiro é espontâneo no Noroeste, onde tem um comportamento marcescente. Nunca visitei, mas já li sobre o *sobreiral da Ermida*, na serra do Gerês. Alguém aqui conhece? Aqui mesmo ao lado do meu prédio há uns terrenos abandonados com bosquetes de sobreiro e de carvalho-alvarinho. E já vi sobreiros no Sul da Galiza. É uma árvore que se adapta bem a diferentes regimes de pluviosidade, que podem ir dos 450 mm até valores superiores a 1500 mm ano. Penso que é uma espécie pouco tolerante em relação a extremos de temperatura, talvez isto justifique o facto de ver apenas azinheiras ou _Quercus pyrenaica _como vegetação potencial em áreas que já visitei no interior do Alentejo, na Estremadura espanhola, na Andaluzia ou na Terra Fria transmontana.



Atenção que o que eu qiz dizer foi que o Sobreiro cresce no Noroeste como qualquer árvore por causa de 1º, a riqueza do clima, 2º pela exploração humana.

Apesar de existirem espontaneamente, será sempre em muito menor escala do que no sul e não é uma árvore marcante do clima e da região.

Aliás, eu refiro que o Sobreiro é um Quercus tal como o Carvalho e que por isso não háveria motivo para não crescer cá.

Mesmo assim, os que cá crescem são brutalmente diferentes dos do Sul do país pois tem o dobro do tamanho o que prova a completa diferença do clima e terras.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Dez 2010 às 07:19)

Golden Fields disse:


> Só falta aí dizeres que os Minhotos e Portuenses não são um povo tipicamente mediterrânico nas suas feições



Gostaria de saber o que define por feições mediterrânicas?

Até porque o Noroeste Ibérico tem uma percentagem de tons claros de pele, cabelo e olhos, muito superior ao resto da Ibéria.

Em portugal essas diferenças foram atenuadas pela reconquista mas, em Espanha, a diferença entre um Galego e um Sevilhano é BERRANTE.

Poderia entrar numa extensa conversa antropológica mas vou abreviar a questão:

O Noroeste Ibérico teve mais influencias Celticas e de Povos Germânicos do que o Sul do país.

Braga por exemplo foi a capital da Gallaecia, primeiro reino medieval europeu e Reino Suevo.

Os séculos de domínio germânico que se contrapuseram aos seculos de domínio mozárabe a sul criaram DE FACTO um substracto diferenciável entre o Norte da peninsula e o Sul.

Porém, gostaria de saber o que considera como "feições mediterrânicas" pois, na Itália, há imensos olhos azuis assim como há imensos loiros Portugueses de Norte a Sul do país.


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 07:21)

Sim claro, a árvore dominante no Noroeste é o roble, e não o sobreiro. 

Também já notei as diferenças nas dimensões dos sobreiros aqui no Noroeste, as copas são mais esguias que no Sul, as folhas também têm uma coloração diferente, e para além disso, o comportamento marcescente é visível.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Dez 2010 às 07:54)

frederico disse:


> Não fui eu que o afirmei, foi o Orlando Ribeiro. Mas depois de viver aqui no Porto e conhecer a região, concordo. E o Orlando Ribeiro argumenta muito bem. O Noroeste tem a paisagem sempre verde durante o Verão, há apenas dois meses secos, aqui predomina o gado bovino, a pequena propriedade, a elevada densidade populacional, o tipo de produtos agrícolas mais cultivados, a vegetação predominante, etc. Não se trata aqui de uma questão geográfica Sul versus Norte, *não estamos a comparar latitudes*. Trata-se apenas de olhar para a agricultura tradicional, a distribuição da população, o clima, a vegetação, a fauna, as tradições, a propriedade e mais factores característicos do Noroeste e comparar com a Europa Média e com o resto de Portugal.



Acerca disso:

*Paísagem sempre verde* deve-se obviamente as formações montanhosas do Noroeste que força a precipitação e redistribui a mesma pelos vales em milhares de regos, ribeiros etc. Nunca vi cá faltar a água e mesmo em meses como este ultimo de Agosto, os lavradores ainda abrem poças para regar o milho como se nada fosse.

*Pequena propriedade (minifundio-Norte) Vs Grandes propriedades (sul)*

É muitíssimo interessante que este fenómeno diferenciativo decorre essencialmente das diferenças de clima.

Enquanto no Noroeste, a elevada precipitação associada a um clima geralmente ameno potencia a independencia dos habitantes (por ex. era normal 1Hectar de terreno ser suficiente para o sustento de uma família com 10 filhos e isso com agricultura tradicional natural...), as regiões com menos condições favoráveis necessitavam de vastas extenções territoriais para serem rentáveis.

No Noroeste, um campo produzia Milho, Feijão agarrado ao pé do milho, couves e hortaliças na beira. Este campo era todo ele delimitado por vinhas altas (para permitir o cultivo geral do campo) enforcadas em árvores de fruto, castanheiros ou oliveiras. No inverno ainda conseguia produzir o que fosse preciso desde feno a linho.

Ou seja, tudo era fértil tudo era explorado e, por isso, a natureza humana fez com que as divisões das antigas terras senhoriais e clericais, fosse feita individualmente. As pessoas não precisavam de se associar umas as outras para sobreviver. 

Esta característica é de facto TÍPICA de certas regiões europeias que não a mediterrânica ou das regiões mais a Norte que, igualmente, tinham condicionates fortes na agricultura.

*Densidade Populacional*

Desde sempre, e devido as exepcionais condições Naturais do Noroeste Ibérico (Sol, água abundante, terras ferteis, mar, rios etc) estas foram terras com altíssima densidade populacional. A própria arqueologia demonstra isso através da cultura castreja do NO iberico. Nesta região estão referenciados mais de 5000 castros, cividades e citânias desta cultura (sem contar os que se perderam nos ultimos 2000 anos) o que faz desta civilização uma das maiores da europa ocidental.

Segundo os entendidos esta situação deve-se em parte ás condições naturais que permitiram uma intensa exploração dos recursos naturais. 

A agriculura tradicional que findou na primeira parte do século passado é ainda a prova da exepcional capacidade produtiva. Foi através dela que a densidade do Norte permaneceu a mais elevada do país. Foi graças a ela que o Norte repovoou as terras reconquistadas.

Tudo isso graças a umas condições climáticas e geográficas específicas.

*A questão das latitudes*

Acho esta questão absolutamente decisiva para definirmos o país. Enquanto que países como por ex. os do centro da europa tem uma latitude sempre mais ou menos semelhante, Portugal não. Portugal varia imenso. 

Esse facto sempre proporcionou difeentes climas, diferentes paísagens, é responsável pela ocupação de diferentes povos etc etc.

A negação de uma verdadeira diferença cultural e geográfica Norte vs Sul não faz sentido. É o país que temos e, quanta mais diversidade, maior a riqueza!


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2010 às 08:45)

frederico disse:


> Sim claro, a árvore dominante no Noroeste é o roble, e não o sobreiro.
> 
> Também já notei as diferenças nas dimensões dos sobreiros aqui no Noroeste, as copas são mais esguias que no Sul, as folhas também têm uma coloração diferente, e para além disso, o comportamento marcescente é visível.



Já que Sobreiros e Oliveiras teem capacidade de se adaptar a climas mais frios e pluviosos, sendo por isso um proxy climatico falivel, podiamos usar flora tropical...por exemplo, os abacateiros que suportam temperaturas até -6º, sobrevivem bastante bem a sul do tejo e tambem no litoral centro e norte, tal como nas zonas mais quentes dos paises do Mediterraneo.
As bananeiras, que morrem com temperaturas abaixo de -2º, dão-se geralmente bem no sul, em locais que não tenham grandes inversões termicas e onde o frio é pelo menos de menor duração...
A Mangueira e as anonaceas, ainda menos resistentes ao frio, dão-se bem no litoral a sul de lisboa...etc


----------



## Golden Fields (6 Dez 2010 às 17:30)

frederico disse:


> Não fui eu que o afirmei, foi o Orlando Ribeiro. Mas depois de viver aqui no Porto e conhecer a região, concordo. E o Orlando Ribeiro argumenta muito bem. O Noroeste tem a paisagem sempre verde durante o Verão, há apenas dois meses secos, aqui predomina o gado bovino, a pequena propriedade, a elevada densidade populacional, o tipo de produtos agrícolas mais cultivados, a vegetação predominante, etc. Não se trata aqui de uma questão geográfica Sul versus Norte, *não estamos a comparar latitudes*. Trata-se apenas de olhar para a agricultura tradicional, a distribuição da população, o clima, a vegetação, a fauna, as tradições, a propriedade e mais factores característicos do Noroeste e comparar com a Europa Média e com o resto de Portugal.



O clima do Noroeste é mediterrânico tipo csb. Só falta agora que os Minhotos e Portuenses são mais próximos da "Europa Média" do que com o seu país que deram origem



frederico disse:


> Quanto à vinha, não me parece um bom indicador do mundo mediterrânico, pois é uma espécie cultivada na região de Champagne, na França, ou no sul da Alemanha, isto só a título de exemplo. E a própria oliveira pode surpreender na sua distribuição, a norte de Milão, junto dos lagos alpinos italianos, já vi culturas de oliveiras, e é uma região sem meses secos, tal como toda aquela região do norte de Itália a sul do Alpes (Lombardia, Piemonte, Veneto, etc).



Também há vinhas no Brasil  A questão é que o Noroeste de Portugal tem meses secos, ao invês logo em Vigo bem perto da fronteira já não. 





GabKoost disse:


> Gostaria de saber o que define por feições mediterrânicas?
> 
> Até porque o Noroeste Ibérico tem uma percentagem de tons claros de pele, cabelo e olhos, muito superior ao resto da Ibéria.
> 
> ...



Todos os Portugueses, seja de que região forem têm na sua grande maioria cabelos e olhos castanhos/pretos tipo o Luís Figo. Portugueses, Espanhóis, Italianos, Gregos tudo de igual modo. Claro que existem Portugueses com aspecto nórdico, eu sou louro e tenho olhos azuis, assim como há Escoceses com aspecto mediterrânico tipo o Sean Conery. E o seu exemplo de Espanha não tem nada a ver com Portugal, visto que Espanha tem várias nações dentro dela sob o jugo dos Castelhanos.


----------



## Golden Fields (6 Dez 2010 às 17:36)

GabKoost disse:


> Acho esta questão absolutamente decisiva para definirmos o país. Enquanto que países como por ex. os do centro da europa tem uma latitude sempre mais ou menos semelhante, Portugal não. Portugal varia imenso.
> 
> Esse facto sempre proporcionou difeentes climas, diferentes paísagens, é responsável pela ocupação de diferentes povos etc etc.
> 
> A negação de uma verdadeira diferença cultural e geográfica Norte vs Sul não faz sentido. É o país que temos e, quanta mais diversidade, maior a riqueza!




Portugal está assente sob uma matriz mediterrânica do Minho ao Algarve. O clima não muda, existem variações dentro desse mesmo clima. 
Existe diversidade dentro de um mesmo tipo. Não é apenas Norte-Sul, é também Litoral-Interior, então entre o Norte Litoral e Norte Interior também é bem visível.


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 17:47)

Vigo não tem meses secos, tal como algumas vilas do Alto Minho não terão, a altitude semelhante à estação do aeroporto de Vigo. Mas A Corunha, a uma latitude superior a Vigo, e junto ao litoral, tem dois meses secos. 

Golden, não fale de Itália como se lá as pessoas fossem todas iguais, os italianos do sul são bem diferentes dos italianos do norte (até culturalmente e economicamente). No Norte de Itália as pessoas são mais do tipo «alpino» e não mediterrânico, vê-se muitas mulheres nas cidades do Norte de Itália com olhos claros e cabelo alourado, e estatura mais elevada que a típica mulher mediterrânica. As mulheres morenas estão mais no sul do país.

Quanto à proximidade do Noroeste com a Europa Média no que concerne ao clima, distribuição da propriedade, práticas agro-pecuárias, densidade populacional e outros traços culturais, lamento que não consiga perceber. O mesmo conselho que dei ao SocioMeteo: se tiver disponibilidade, leia o livro do Orlando Ribeiro, «Portugal, o Mediterrâneo e o Atlântico».


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 17:48)

Golden Fields disse:


> Portugal está assente sob uma matriz mediterrânica do Minho ao Algarve. O clima não muda, existem variações dentro desse mesmo clima.
> Existe diversidade dentro de um mesmo tipo. Não é apenas Norte-Sul, é também Litoral-Interior, então entre o Norte Litoral e Norte Interior também é bem visível.



Ninguém pôs isso em causa. Mas para além dos dois meses secos (que nem estão presentes nas montanhas), pouco mais distingue o Noroeste da Europa Média.


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 17:50)

GabKoost disse:


> Acerca disso:
> 
> *Paísagem sempre verde* deve-se obviamente as formações montanhosas do Noroeste que força a precipitação e redistribui a mesma pelos vales em milhares de regos, ribeiros etc. Nunca vi cá faltar a água e mesmo em meses como este ultimo de Agosto, os lavradores ainda abrem poças para regar o milho como se nada fosse.
> 
> ...



Finalmente alguém entende por que razão o Noroeste está mais próximo da Europa Média do que da Europa Mediterrânica.


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 17:52)

Para quem quiser conhecer melhor o país onde vive, também recomendo este livro:


----------



## Golden Fields (6 Dez 2010 às 19:11)

frederico disse:


> Vigo não tem meses secos, tal como algumas vilas do Alto Minho não terão, a altitude semelhante à estação do aeroporto de Vigo. Mas A Corunha, a uma latitude superior a Vigo, e junto ao litoral, tem dois meses secos.
> 
> Golden, não fale de Itália como se lá as pessoas fossem todas iguais, os italianos do sul são bem diferentes dos italianos do norte (até culturalmente e economicamente). No Norte de Itália as pessoas são mais do tipo «alpino» e não mediterrânico, vê-se muitas mulheres nas cidades do Norte de Itália com olhos claros e cabelo alourado, e estatura mais elevada que a típica mulher mediterrânica. As mulheres morenas estão mais no sul do país.
> 
> Quanto à proximidade do Noroeste com a Europa Média no que concerne ao clima, distribuição da propriedade, práticas agro-pecuárias, densidade populacional e outros traços culturais, lamento que não consiga perceber. O mesmo conselho que dei ao SocioMeteo: se tiver disponibilidade, leia o livro do Orlando Ribeiro, «Portugal, o Mediterrâneo e o Atlântico».



Vigo também está junto do litoral. É temperado marítimo com infl. mediterrânica ao invês do Noroeste que é mediterrânico com infl. marítima. É uma zona de transição.






Observe o Norte de Itália igual a Portugal inteiro. O Centro e Sul de Itália ainda menos. Ninguém disse que não existe no Sul da Europa pessoas louras com olhos claros, eu sou exemplo, mas essa não é a maioria.

Eu já falei noutro thread, eu sei muito bem da influência marítima no Noroeste, mas é isso mesmo uma influência que se observe sobretudo nos níveis de precipitação, o clima é mediterrânico:
Nos livros de geografia de Portugal ensina-se aos alunos Portugueses:

- Norte e Centro litoral de Portugal: Clima mediterrânico com infl. marítima
- Norte e Centro interior de Portugal: Clima mediterrânico com infl. continental
- Abaixo da Serra dos Candeeiros até à fronteira espanhola: Clima mediterrânico clássico


----------



## Golden Fields (6 Dez 2010 às 19:20)

Caro meteosocio já estou a ver que vens para aqui quando tiver tempo vou te responder no outro thread.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Dez 2010 às 19:37)

Golden Fields disse:


> Vigo também está junto do litoral. É temperado marítimo com infl. mediterrânica ao invês do Noroeste que é mediterrânico com infl. marítima. É uma zona de transição.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem está visto que este GoldenFields anda a ver muitos filmes do Padrinho ou CineParaiso LOL 
Vamos por partes existe aqui uma tremenda confusão relativo ao ponto de vista demográfico e genético.
Genenticamente quer queira o GoldenFields quer não o povo português principalmente a Norte Centro onde se concentra 70-80% da população portuguesa tendo em conta que o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve tem pouco mais de 600 mil pessoas, é geneticamente muito mais próximo do povo Irlandês por exemplo do povo Grego ou Siciliano que diz isto não sou eu que digo é uma ciência que se chama Genética é uma ciência fria dura crua que põe em panos limpos muitos dogmas e muitos preconceitos construídos… Em 2004 quando se descobriu o M343 chegou-se a muitas conclusões uma das quais é que os portugueses e os povos da parte Ocidental da península Ibérica tem geneticamente a mesma constituição por exemplo com os Povos Irlandeses ou da França Ocidental isto é cientifico é factual não estou a Inventar nada e essa descoberta veio acabar com muitas ideias Totós que não fazem sentido nenhum;
Ideia 1: 
Os povos do Sul da Europa são todos Baixos Mentira: os Gregos e os Turcos são dos Povos mais altos da Europa juntamente com os povos eslavos dos Balcãs;
Por acaso os povos mais baixos da Europa encontram-se a Norte da Penisula Ibérica e na Irlanda;
Ideia 2: 
A questão da cor dos olhos e do cabelo: isso é outro dogma, as famílias portuguesas são muito diversificadas nesse aspecto num grupo de 4,5 irmãos é natural um sair Loiro outro moreno e outro ate Ruivo isso acontece… mas eles geneticamente são todos iguais… OK o George Colonie é geneticamente igual a outro inglês qualquer ou um Loiro português é geneticamente igual a um Moreno Português; 
Geneticamente o Povo que teve mais preponderância no território a sul excepto em algumas povoações do Baixo Alentejo foi sem duvida o Povo celta isso é indiscutível infelizmente a influencia céltica em Portugal é desvalorizada e esquecida mas ela esta muito presente nos nossos genes, os povos celtas não são altos como os povos da Europa germânica ou eslava são baixos, não tem de ser necessariamente Loiros e de olhos azuis antes pelo contrario a Maioria tem cabelo e olhos castanhos mas com a pele muito Branca como acontece sobretudo a norte e centro de Portugal … e o facto desta presença céltica ter-se perpetuado no tempo deve-se que os Povos tanto Latinos como Árabes colonizaram a península mas quem habitava a península eram os mesmos povos celtas tanto na ocupação muçulmana que em lugares do norte duraram menos de 130 anos os árabes tinham so cá dirigentes a governar as terras mas as populações mantinham-se as mesmas isto é factual também. 
Outra coisa um Loiro português não tem nada a ver do ponto de vista genético com um Loiro Finlandês ou eslavo geneticamente são diferentes… como existem pessoas em Portugal que são tão ou mais morenas que certas pessoas Indianas mas geneticamente são totalmente diferentes. 
Relativo a Itália a Itália é um pais idêntico aos países Ibéricos as diferenças de Norte para Sul em Itália são muito idênticas as diferenças de Norte para Sul na península Ibérica.
E sim é uma verdade em % existem mais gente Loira e de olhos azuis em Portugal que em Italia ou mesmo no sul de Espanha isso deve-se a razões históricas a presença céltica foi muito presente na parte ocidental da península as colónias Mouras foram muito sentidas na Andaluzia e não região de Murcia e eu que sou um apaixonado por musica as proximidades do nosso folclore e musica tradicional ao foclore celta são Assustadoras presente em quase tudo com excepção praticamente so do Fado e do Corridinho Algarvio.... o resto desde do Ribatejo, Alto Alentejo Beira Baixa por ai fora as origens célticas são uma evidencia mesmo objectiva e clara desde do Fandango ate ao Vira... enfim desde dos Gaiteiros ate ao próprio cavaquinho nos respiramos a cultura celta de uma forma que ate nos não a entendemos ou temos noção e muitos que deve ser o seu caso devem lidar mal com isso. 
Outra coisa a cidade de Coimbra tem imensas pequenas igrejas cultos brazões celticos o Reino Suevo teve uma forta presença na região de Coimbra ate penso que o vosso Brazão da cidade tem um dragão símbolo do misticismo celta.


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 19:42)

Golden, atenção porque há zonas do país onde houve presença inglesa e há muitas pessoas com olhos e cabelos claros, como sucede na Foz (Porto) ou em Cascais. O meu pai, por exemplo, é loiro e tem olhos claros, pois tem ascendentes da Alemanha e da Inglaterra. 

Em relação ao mapa que colocou, é visível a diferença que referi entre o Norte e  o Sul de Itália. 

A título de curiosidade, a altura média do povo romano em Milão, segundo estudos antropológicos, era de 1.75 metros. 

Quanto aos livros escolares, pelo menos quando eu frequentava o básico, só diziam asneiras. A minha professora de Geografia do 7.º ano, por exemplo, ensinou-me que o Norte de Portugal tinha um clima Atlântico, aliás, era o que estava no livro (não me recordo a editora). 

Vigo não tem dois meses secos por causa da orientação do relevo das redondezas. A Corunha, por exemplo, já tem dois meses secos, e fica bem mais a norte. A maior parte da Galiza não difere do Minho, excepto uma faixa litoral que começa na região nordeste da Galiza e que depois se estende ao longo da Cantábria, Astúrias, etc, tendo como limite meridional a Cordilheira Cantábrica.


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 19:48)

Existem fortes indícios de que as Ilhas Britânicas foram colonizadas a partir da PI após a última glaciação. A cor dos olhos, do cabelo e o tom da pele dos ingleses e dos irlandeses ficaram com uma tonalidade mais clara por causa da síntese da vitamina D, através da selecção natural, em poucas gerações. Mas geneticamente estão muito próximos de nós, e isso revela-se noutros pormenores fenotípicos. Nisso o SocioMeteo tem razão.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Dez 2010 às 21:09)

Golden Fields disse:


> O clima do Noroeste é mediterrânico tipo csb. Só falta agora que os Minhotos e Portuenses são mais próximos da "Europa Média" do que com o seu país que deram origem



Um país não tem de ter um clima. Portugal é um país vertical com imensas latitudes. O clima do Noroeste é único em Portugal e nada tem a ver com o típico clima do sul do país que se tenta vender lá fora.

Negar isso é minar evidências e factos inegáveis.



Golden Fields disse:


> Também há vinhas no Brasil  A questão é que o Noroeste de Portugal tem meses secos, ao invês logo em Vigo bem perto da fronteira já não.



Disparate. De Viana a Vigo não há diferença de clima. Aliás, as diferenças entre o Porto e Vigo não devem ser assim tão grandes. Digo mais! Está a falar de coisas de que não sabe pois há imensa gente do Norte de Portugal que tanto faz praia em Matozinhos, na Póvoa de Varzim, Esposende, Ancora, Vigo, Samil na Galiza sem qualquer diferença.

Meta aí provas concretas de que há uma diferença climática dessas entre Vigo e Viana e só depois volte a falar disso.

Os meses secos de que fala existem nas Rias Baixas tal como no Norte de Portugal porém, em ambas as margens do Minho podem haver 2 semanas de chuva em Agosto (por ex. 2009) ou chover metade do mês de Julho. Quando isso acontece, ninguém estranha. É possível e , por vezes, acontece.



> E o seu exemplo de Espanha não tem nada a ver com Portugal, visto que Espanha tem várias nações dentro dela sob o jugo dos Castelhanos.



Há aqui várias afirmações erradas. 

Em primeiro lugar, nação não tem o mesmo significado do que estado. Portugal tem nações diferentes dentro de si.  Muitos etnógrafos famosos escreveram abundantemente que o Norte de Portugal é Galego. Mais do que isso, a Galiza nasce no Porto aquando das invasões Romanas.

O Castro de Cale (antiga cidade do Porto) deu origem a que os povos a Norte do Douro se chamassem mais tarde Callaicos, A região era a Gallaecia que evoluiu para Galiza e Galegos. Os geógrafos Romanos escreveram sempre que estes povos do Noroeste viviam todos da mesma maneira. A capital desta região foi, até á separação do condado Portucalense, Braga,

Como vê, existe uma região com um modo de vida, origem e cultura comum onde ainda hoje se notam imensas semelhanças nos costumes e na própria linguagem (B em vez dos V OM em vez de ÃO etc).

Isso é uma NAÇÃO e, esta nação está dividida por entre dois estados democráticos: Portugal e Espanha.

Foi esta nação que criou o idioma que hoje falamos. Nasceu na antiga Galécia e foi exportado para o sul por Galaicos o que faz com que o termo "Lusofonia" seja um termo errado. O idioma é GALAICO.

Diga me agora que não há nações diferentes em Portugal. Diga-me que o Alentejo, profundamente ibérico não é uma nação diferente da do Norte. Diga-me que o Algarve, com a sua paisagem e substrato cultural é a MESMA NAÇÃO do que o Norte.



> Todos os Portugueses, seja de que região forem têm na sua grande maioria cabelos e olhos castanhos/pretos tipo o Luís Figo. Portugueses, Espanhóis, Italianos, Gregos tudo de igual modo.
> ...
> Claro que existem Portugueses com aspecto nórdico, eu sou louro e tenho olhos azuis, assim como há Escoceses com aspecto mediterrânico tipo o Sean Conery.



Era aí mesmo que queria chegar.

Procure pelo nome Black Irish e verá que grande parte dos Irlandeses são morenos de olhos escuros. Segundo as suas palavras devem de ser MEDITERRÂNICOS.


----------



## Golden Fields (6 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

Quanto tiver tempo venho cá responder detalhadamente. Enquanto isso vá chamar aos habitantes a norte da NAÇÃO mais antiga da Europa de GALEGOS


----------



## GabKoost (6 Dez 2010 às 21:26)

Golden Fields disse:


> Portugal está assente sob uma matriz mediterrânica do Minho ao Algarve. O clima não muda, existem variações dentro desse mesmo clima.
> 
> Existe diversidade dentro de um mesmo tipo. Não é apenas Norte-Sul, é também Litoral-Interior, então entre o Norte Litoral e Norte Interior também é bem visível.



Ninguém contesta a agregação dentro do grupo "Mediterrânico". Porém, a influência Atlântica no Noroeste é muito forte e insistir em dizer que é O MESMO clima é errado.

Dentro do que pode ser mediterrânico há enormes diferenças e, para todos os efeitos, o clima do Noroeste não é em nada semelhante ao do Sul do país apesar de ser classificado dentro do mesmo grupo geral.

Aliás, este mapa demonstra o óbvio.  Influência do Atlântico. (precipitação media anual)


----------



## GabKoost (6 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

frederico disse:


> Finalmente alguém entende por que razão o Noroeste está mais próximo da Europa Média do que da Europa Mediterrânica.



A diferença é que conheço bem o país no seu todo e não me deixo embalar por um termo geral como "Mediterrânico".

Além do mais, o que existe tradicionalmente em Portugal, talvez por causa de uma influência cultural com origem estado novo, é a forte resistência á aceitação das diferenças regionais que impossibilita muita gente de abrir o espírito á realidade.


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 21:45)

Mais uma vez, para desfazer equívocos, aconselho a leitura deste livro:






Quanto ao galego, é considerado um dialecto do português na gramática do Celso Cunha e do Lindley Cintra, a qual é considerada a melhor gramática portuguesa pela nossa grande filóloga Maria Helena da Rocha Pereira. 

Atenção que na Galiza há duas correntes, uma que defende o galego como língua independente do português, e outra que defende a sua integração no mundo lusófono. Por razões de ordem política, penso que o galego foi um pouco corrompido pelo castelhano, aliás, consta que o Franco transferia galegos para trabalharem noutras regiões de Espanha, e enviava castelhanos para a Galiza, para tentar destruir a cultura galega e assim mitigar movimentos nacionalistas dentro da Galiza. A cultura do Noroeste é única, e distinta da que se desenvolveu na Meseta Norte ou nas terras a sul do Mondego, mormente no sudoeste ibérico. A antiga Lusitânia ocupava o Centro e Sul de Portugal, e parte da Estremadura espanhola, mas já o Norte do país faziaparte da Gallaecia. Os povos nativos da Península, ao longo dos séculos e dos milénios, apesar das invasões que foram sofrendo, foram mantendo algumas das suas características. Por exemplo, os santuários pagãos foram convertidos nas capelas que hoje vemos em cabos ou no alto de montanhas, aquando da introdução do Cristianismo...


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 21:46)

GabKoost disse:


> A diferença é que conheço bem o país no seu todo e não me deixo embalar por um termo geral como "Mediterrânico".
> 
> Além do mais, o que existe tradicionalmente em Portugal, talvez por causa de uma influência cultural com origem estado novo, é a forte resistência á aceitação das diferenças regionais que impossibilita muita gente de abrir o espírito á realidade.



Como disse um dia o historiador Rui Ramos, Portugal resulta de um forte projecto político centralizador que sempre tentou unificar todo o território.


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 21:47)

GabKoost disse:


> A diferença é que conheço bem o país no seu todo e não me deixo embalar por um termo geral como "Mediterrânico".
> 
> Além do mais, o que existe tradicionalmente em Portugal, talvez por causa de uma influência cultural com origem estado novo, é a forte resistência á aceitação das diferenças regionais que impossibilita muita gente de abrir o espírito á realidade.



Por falar na unificação do Estado Novo... o fado não é o estilo musical nacional. O fado é um estilo musical de Lisboa e de Coimbra. Just that.


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

Recordei-me agora. Existem dois grandes grupos de dialectos em Portugal Continental.

1) *Os setentrionais, presentes no Minho, Douro Litoral, Trás-os-Montes e Beira Interior.*

2) *Os centro-meridionais, presentes nas restantes regiões. 
*
Fora de Portugal, acrescenta-se um terceiro grupo: galego...

http://cvc.instituto-camoes.pt/hlp/biblioteca/novaproposta.pdf

Mais um factor a diferenciar o Norte...


----------



## N_Fig (6 Dez 2010 às 22:33)

frederico disse:


> Recordei-me agora. Existem dois grandes grupos de dialectos em Portugal Continental.
> 
> 1) *Os setentrionais, presentes no Minho, Douro Litoral, Trás-os-Montes e Beira Interior.*
> 
> ...



E a dividir o Centro ao meio... Deixam-se dessa guerra Norte-Sul.


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2010 às 22:33)

GabKoost disse:


> Disparate. De Viana a Vigo não há diferença de clima. Aliás, as diferenças entre o Porto e Vigo não devem ser assim tão grandes. Digo mais! Está a falar de coisas de que não sabe pois há imensa gente do Norte de Portugal que tanto faz praia em Matozinhos, na Póvoa de Varzim, Esposende, Ancora, Vigo, Samil na Galiza sem qualquer diferença.



Vigo Aeropuerto Período: 1971-2000

Julho: Temperatura média 19,4ºC precipitação média 43mm
Agosto: Temperatura média 19,4ºC precipitação média 40mm

Viana do Castelo Período: 1971-2000

Julho: Temperatura média 20,5ºC precipitação média 28,4mm
Agosto: Temperatura média 20,3ºC precipitação média 30,6mm

Vigo não tem meses secos e Viana do Castelo tem 2 meses secos.


----------



## SocioMeteo (7 Dez 2010 às 01:46)

Dan disse:


> Vigo Aeropuerto Período: 1971-2000
> 
> Julho: Temperatura média 19,4ºC precipitação média 43mm
> Agosto: Temperatura média 19,4ºC precipitação média 40mm
> ...



Realmente são umas diferenças brutais Dan... nunca vi nada assim..Gostava de ver o mesmo rigor quando se compara os valores entre cidades por exemplo Bordeus com Copenhaga ou Bilbau com Amesterdão...


----------



## GabKoost (7 Dez 2010 às 01:51)

Dan disse:


> Vigo Aeropuerto Período: 1971-2000
> 
> Julho: Temperatura média 19,4ºC precipitação média 43mm
> Agosto: Temperatura média 19,4ºC precipitação média 40mm
> ...



Não acho estas diferenças assim tão significativas. Além do mais, as Rias Baixas tem um micro clima que não representa toda a região...


----------



## SocioMeteo (7 Dez 2010 às 01:56)

frederico disse:


> Mais uma vez, para desfazer equívocos, aconselho a leitura deste livro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frederico o Franco era Galego para que se conste...
Mas concordo contigo em tudo o que dizes Castela tentou impôr uma cultura  dominante em terras galegas a muitos niveis até atraves da inclusão da musica andaluza como o flamengo e as corridas de Touros... isso obviamente não foi feito por acaso. 
De referir ainda que a forma dos irlandeses e as populações da Galiza e norte e centro de Portugal viverem a religião catolica e as suas praticas são muito identicas com algumas divergencias para praticas mesmo pagãs que remotam as origens mais escondidas celtas. 
Até nesse aspecto as semelhanças entre a Irlanda e Galiza espanhola e portuguesa são imensas.. Penso mesmo assim que existe uma unidade cultural muito grande em Portugal que em Espanha e que faria muito mais sentido Galiza estar integrada em Portugal que propriamente com Espanha penso que existe uma muito maior proximidade e união cultural em Portugal de Norte a sul apesar das diferenças que existe no pais vizinho...mas a historia não quis seguir esse rumo.


----------



## GabKoost (7 Dez 2010 às 02:18)

frederico disse:


> Por falar na unificação do Estado Novo... o fado não é o estilo musical nacional. O fado é um estilo musical de Lisboa e de Coimbra. Just that.



Obviamente. E é de Coimbra porque os estudantes para lá o levaram.

Há imensos exemplos de instrumentos políticos que ainda hoje fazem os seus efeitos.

Monsanto como aldeia mais portuguesa de Portugal . Ridículo

Traje de Viana como o Traje nacional - Nem de Viana é como é possível desrespeitar os outros costumes.

FNAT - Organização de propaganda nacionalista.

etc etc.

A política fascista da época visava criar um sentimento de unidade incontestável que acabava por fortalecer o estado central. Não era caso único pois também Espanha e  viviam sob este modelo.

Hoje em dia, inconscientemente, nota-se perfeitamente a dificuldade de alguns Portugueses recusarem determinante aceitar diferenças regionais.

Não aceitam o facto de ter origens diferentes, culturas diferentes, hábitos diferentes, pronúncias diferentes, CLIMAS diferentes e o próprio direito em afirmar estas sub culturas muito próprias.

Talvez por isso é que Portugal ainda é um estado centralizado e vemos a maioria dos outros com regiões autónomas.

_______

Voltado a inserir esses devaneios no assunto do clima, importa realçar que o ser humano é o reflexo do seu meio ambiente.

O clima do Noroeste Ibérico e sua geografia é mais semelhante entre si do que o Noroeste e o resto de Portugal. Daí haverem desde sempre fortes ligações culturais e históricas.

O sistema Sintra Nontejunto pode de facto ter um papel de assinalar pois cria uma divisão climática abrupta em Portugal.


----------



## GabKoost (7 Dez 2010 às 02:25)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Até nesse aspecto as semelhanças entre a Irlanda e Galiza espanhola e portuguesa são imensas.. Penso mesmo assim que existe uma unidade cultural muito grande em Portugal que em Espanha e que faria muito mais sentido Galiza estar integrada em Portugal que propriamente com Espanha penso que existe uma muito maior proximidade e união cultural em Portugal de Norte a sul apesar das diferenças que existe no pais vizinho...mas a historia não quis seguir esse rumo.



Quanto a isso é sabido desde há muito tempo que as trocas comerciais do Noroeste Iberico passavam maioritariamente pelo chamado "Mar Celtico" composto pela Bretanha, NOIberico e Ilhas Britânicas.

As semelhanças entre as ornamentações encontradas entre a civilização castreja Iberica e a Irlandesa são gritantes:





Briteiros-Guimarães





Irlanda

No sul e centro do país, chegando também ao NO mas com menos influências, as trocas comerciais eram feitas com Fenícios.

Existe também aí uma demarcação entre um mundo Mediterrânico e outro Atlântico apesar de, volto a dizer, as trocas comerciais com o mundo mediterrânico existia também no NO.


----------



## SocioMeteo (7 Dez 2010 às 02:48)

GabKoost disse:


> Quanto a isso é sabido desde há muito tempo que as trocas comerciais do Noroeste Iberico passavam maioritariamente pelo chamado "Mar Celtico" composto pela Bretanha, NOIberico e Ilhas Britânicas.
> 
> As semelhanças entre as ornamentações encontradas entre a civilização castreja Iberica e a Irlandesa são gritantes:
> 
> ...



É por estas e por outras que do ponto de vista antropologico e sociologico considero que a Matriz cultural portuguesa vai muito mais alem de uma Matriz Mediterranica genero siciliana ou Grega de senhores vestidos de preto a comerem azeitonas a sombra de uma Palmeira isso faz sentido em Sevilha na Secilia na Sardenha ou na Grecia a matriz cultural portuguesa vai muito mais alem disso e isso não deve ser ignorado... penso mesmo que não é a predominante em Portugal.


----------



## GabKoost (7 Dez 2010 às 04:05)

SocioMeteo disse:
			
		

> É por estas e por outras que do ponto de vista antropologico e sociologico considero que a Matriz cultural portuguesa vai muito mais alem de uma Matriz Mediterranica genero siciliana ou Grega de senhores vestidos de preto a comerem azeitonas a sombra de uma Palmeira isso faz sentido em Sevilha na Secilia na Sardenha ou na Grecia a matriz cultural portuguesa vai muito mais alem disso e isso não deve ser ignorado... penso mesmo que não é a predominante em Portugal.



Tudo tem a ver com um país centralizado que tem a sua capital numa determinada área geográfica.

A imagem que vende ao exterior é a imagem dela.

Obviamente que pelo menos metade do país não encontra paralelo nessas imagens.

Passa-se o mesmo na Espanha. A imagem vendida é a da Espanha Madrilena da meseta e suas afinidades com as partes mais a Sul. Isso apesar da Espanha ser composta por uma imensa região a Norte completamente distinta e sem quaisquer familiaridades com a imagem criada pelas pessoas em geral.


----------



## GabKoost (7 Dez 2010 às 05:54)

Golden Fields disse:


> Vigo também está junto do litoral. É temperado marítimo com infl. mediterrânica ao invês do Noroeste que é mediterrânico com infl. marítima. É uma zona de transição.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indo por aí, e distinguindo Olhos de Cabelo:


----------



## frederico (7 Dez 2010 às 10:44)

GabKoost disse:


> Tudo tem a ver com um país centralizado que tem a sua capital numa determinada área geográfica.
> 
> A imagem que vende ao exterior é a imagem dela.
> 
> ...



A Espanha é um quadro muito complexo do ponto de vista cultural e geográfico. Só línguas tens, entre reconhecidas e não reconhecidas:

- o galego
- o asturiano
- o basco
- o catalão
- o aragonês
- o castelhano


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2010 às 10:53)

SocioMeteo disse:


> É por estas e por outras que do ponto de vista antropologico e sociologico considero que a Matriz cultural portuguesa vai muito mais alem de uma Matriz Mediterranica genero siciliana ou Grega de senhores vestidos de preto a comerem azeitonas a sombra de uma Palmeira isso faz sentido em Sevilha na Secilia na Sardenha ou na Grecia a matriz cultural portuguesa vai muito mais alem disso e isso não deve ser ignorado... penso mesmo que não é a predominante em Portugal.



Isso até podia ser verdade, mas não tem qualquer importância para a discussão sobre os aspectos climáticos destas regiões.

Parece-me mais relevante apresentar dados dos valores da temperatura do ar, dos quantitativos de precipitação ou do número de horas de sol.


----------



## GabKoost (7 Dez 2010 às 20:33)

Dan disse:


> Isso até podia ser verdade, mas não tem qualquer importância para a discussão sobre os aspectos climáticos destas regiões.
> 
> Parece-me mais relevante apresentar dados dos valores da temperatura do ar, dos quantitativos de precipitação ou do número de horas de sol.



A conversa está relacionada.

A divisão climática da região Norte Vs Sul através do sistema montejunto estrela assim como outras micro regiões climáticas proporciona uma diferente evolução do ser humano.

O ser Humano é o Reflexo do Seu Meio Ambiente.

A mesma divisão hipotética - Atlantica vs Mediterranico do clima tem sido mencionada neste tópico junto a algumas condicionantes sociais que impedem um reconhecimento maior desta realidade.

Se só se falar de milímetros e pressões, muito redutor seria o alcance desse fórum no que toca ao clima e á sua importância para o ser humano.


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2010 às 20:45)

GabKoost disse:


> A conversa está relacionada.
> 
> A divisão climática da região Norte Vs Sul através do sistema montejunto estrela assim como outras micro regiões climáticas proporciona uma diferente evolução do ser humano.
> 
> O ser Humano é o Reflexo do Seu Meio Ambiente.



Acha mesmo que no nosso país a cor do cabelo ou dos olhos está mais relacionada com questões climáticas do que com aspectos históricos?


----------



## frederico (7 Dez 2010 às 21:12)

Dan disse:


> Acha mesmo que no nosso país a cor do cabelo ou dos olhos está mais relacionada com questões climáticas do que com aspectos históricos?



Ambos os factores não podem ser excluídos.

No Noroeste, conforme mostra um mapa, há uma maior percentagem de pessoas com cabelos claros.

No Sul, há uma maior percentagem de ascendência sefardita e berbere. 

Insolação e História a gerar diferenças...


----------



## belem (7 Dez 2010 às 22:08)

frederico disse:


> Ambos os factores não podem ser excluídos.
> 
> No Noroeste, conforme mostra um mapa, há uma maior percentagem de pessoas com cabelos claros.
> 
> ...



No Noroeste há uma maior percentagem de pessoas com cabelos claros do que no Sul, mas antropologicamente e fenotipicamente, parece-me bem evidente a predominância do tronco mediterrânico em Portugal.
Aliás nem conheço, uma região em Portugal, onde predominem pessoas de traços nórdicos sobre traços latinos ( já pedi indicações/referências, mas ainda não recebi nenhuma...). Houve também quem dissesse que foram os níveis elevados de insolação de Portugal continental que moldaram e esculpiram a raça portuguesa. A meu ver este tema requer muito mais estudo e referências, embora por onde quer que vá, não vejo assim muitos loiros nativos de Portugal.
A questão da predominância da mediterranicidade em Portugal, prende-se, parece-me, em grande parte com sua posição geográfica ( bem no Sudoeste europeu), estando sujeita aos influxos climáticos e culturais, daí resultantes.
Não me parece também, tão relevante a questão de ter um Oceano à porta, mas antes quais as correntes que aí predominam, pois estas produzem efeitos significativos no clima. Portugal tem correntes quentes e frias. No continente predominam as frias, que tornam o clima muito mais soalheiro e aberto à presença de anticiclones, do que a zona dos Açores, por exemplo, onde conhece regimes muito mais húmidos e nublados, derivado às suas correntes quentes.
O Mediterrâneo, comporta-se antes como uma pequena poça interior em comparação com um grande lago que é o oceano. Aquece e arrefece mais rapidamente, não tem muitas correntes ( tanto de superfície como de profundidade), possue grande estratificação e estabilização de colunas de água nas suas profundidades, tem marés pequenas e com níveis de salinidade mais altos logo consequentemente tem uma biodiversidade bastante pobre em comparação com uma área equivalente do Atlântico, por exemplo.
Isto contudo, não faz com que qualquer zona que não tenha este exacto comportamento  de águas ao longo da sua costa, não tenha também um clima mediterrâneo ( com as suas semelhanças ou diferenças inerentes)...
O Chile central tem clima mediterrânico e conhece águas mais frias que as nossas, o mesmo para a África do Sul ( zona do Cabo), Califórnia, Sul da Austrália, etc...
O que interessa antes, é como já foi muito bem mencionado pelo Dan, o comportamento termopluviométrico entre outros aspectos climáticos, fitológicos, etc..; que devem obedecer a um certo padrão científicamente aceite e pré-estabelecido.


----------



## stormy (7 Dez 2010 às 22:23)

belem disse:


> No Noroeste há uma maior percentagem de pessoas com cabelos claros do que no Sul, mas antroplogicamente e fenotipicamente, parece-me bem evidente a predominância do tronco mediterrânico em Portugal.
> Aliás nem conheço, uma região em Portugal, onde predominem pessoas de traços nórdicos sobre traços latinos ( já pedi indicações/referências, mas ainda não recebi nenhuma...). Houve também quem dissesse que foram os níveis elevados de insolação de Portugal continental que moldaram e esculpiram a raça portuguesa. A meu ver este tema requer muito mais estudo e referências, embora por onde quer que vá, não vejo assim muitos loiros nativos de Portugal.
> A questão da predominância da mediterranicidade em Portugal, prende-se, parece-me, em grande parte com sua posição geográfica ( bem no Sudoeste europeu), estando sujeita aos influxos climáticos e culturais, daí resultantes.
> Não me parece também, tão relevante a questão de ter um Oceano à porta, mas antes quais as correntes que aí predominam, pois estas produzem efeitos significativos no clima. Portugal tem correntes quentes e frias. No continente predominam as frias, que tornam o clima muito mais soalheiro e aberto à presença de anticiclones, do que a zona dos Açores, por exemplo, onde conhece regimes muito mais húmidos e nublados, derivado às suas correntes quentes.
> ...



Exato...alias, eu não compreendo a razão de se estar a debater este tema em circulos há tanto tempo...
Por exemplo....Lisboa tem 4 meses com Tmed>20, 8 meses com Tmed igual ou maior que 15º e 4 meses com Tmed entre 11 e 14º...reparem que um mês de verão bioclimatologico é aquele em que a Tmed=10, logo não temos em Lisboa um unico mês de inverno biologico.
Bragança tem 1 ou 2 meses de inverno biológico..


----------



## frederico (7 Dez 2010 às 22:33)

Mas no Norte da PI não há traços nórdicos. Poderá sim haver traços mais próximo daquilo que se chama fenótipo «alpino», conceito aliás em desuso, o qual seria uma mistura de mediterrânico com nórdico. 

E depois no Sul entra outro factor que já mencionei, entre *30 a 40% da população tem ascendência berbere ou sefardita. *

A Daniela Ruah, por exemplo, vem de uma família sefardita (ver apelido Ruah)


----------



## frederico (7 Dez 2010 às 22:37)

stormy disse:


> Exato...alias, eu não compreendo a razão de se estar a debater este tema em circulos há tanto tempo...
> Por exemplo....Lisboa tem 4 meses com Tmed>20, 8 meses com Tmed igual ou maior que 15º e 4 meses com Tmed entre 11 e 14º...reparem que um mês de verão bioclimatologico é aquele em que a Tmed=10, logo não temos em Lisboa um unico mês de inverno biologico.
> Bragança tem 1 ou 2 meses de inverno biológico..



Bragança tem pelo menos 5 meses com t. média menor que 10ºC.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/normais/index.html?page=normais_bgc.xml


----------



## stormy (7 Dez 2010 às 22:39)

frederico disse:


> Bragança tem pelo menos 5 meses com t. média menor que 10ºC.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/normais/index.html?page=normais_bgc.xml



Bom...acho que estou em duvida...inverno biologico é ou abaixo de 10º ou 5º...vou pedir ao Dan que clarifique


----------



## belem (7 Dez 2010 às 22:41)

frederico disse:


> Mas no Norte da PI não há traços nórdicos. Poderá sim haver traços mais próximo daquilo que se chama fenótipo «alpino», conceito aliás em desuso, o qual seria uma mistura de mediterrânico com nórdico.
> 
> E depois no Sul entra outro factor que já mencionei, entre *30 a 40% da população tem ascendência berbere ou sefardita. *
> 
> A Daniela Ruah, por exemplo, vem de uma família sefardita (ver apelido Ruah)



E também temos o Simão Sabrosa ou o Ronaldo... lol
E até hoje ainda não consegui perceber de que tipo racial é o Carlos Martins...


----------



## frederico (7 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

stormy disse:


> Bom...acho que estou em duvida...*inverno biologico* é ou abaixo de 10º ou 5º...vou pedir ao Dan que clarifique



Consegues arranjar informação sobre esse conceito? Para mim é uma novidade.


----------



## frederico (7 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

belem disse:


> E também temos o Simão Sabrosa ou o Ronaldo... lol
> *E até hoje ainda não consegui perceber de que tipo racial é o Carlos Martins... *



Parece do Paquistão


----------



## frederico (7 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

Estava aqui a pensar, se tivesse de arranjar um protótipo de mulher mediterrânica em Portugal, quem escolheria...

Catarina Furtado, o que acham?


----------



## belem (7 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

frederico disse:


> Parece do Paquistão





Sim, parece-me mais asiático ou árabe, que berbere.


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2010 às 23:19)

stormy disse:


> Bom...acho que estou em duvida...inverno biologico é ou abaixo de 10º ou 5º...vou pedir ao Dan que clarifique



Existem classificações climáticas que fazem a distinção entre climas temperados e climas subtropicais pela existência de meses com temperatura média inferior a 6ºC.

Temos também o conceito de "growing season".


> In much of Europe, the growing season is defined as the average number of days a year with a 24-hour average temperature of at least 5 °C



Considerando como Inverno o período em que não há crescimento das plantas, isso iria corresponder aos meses com temperatura média inferior a 5ºC / 6ºC.


----------



## SocioMeteo (7 Dez 2010 às 23:52)

belem disse:


> No Noroeste há uma maior percentagem de pessoas com cabelos claros do que no Sul, mas antroplogicamente e fenotipicamente, parece-me bem evidente a predominância do tronco mediterrânico em Portugal.
> Aliás nem conheço, uma região em Portugal, onde predominem pessoas de traços nórdicos sobre traços latinos ( já pedi indicações/referências, mas ainda não recebi nenhuma...). Houve também quem dissesse que foram os níveis elevados de insolação de Portugal continental que moldaram e esculpiram a raça portuguesa. A meu ver este tema requer muito mais estudo e referências, embora por onde quer que vá, não vejo assim muitos loiros nativos de Portugal.
> A questão da predominância da mediterranicidade em Portugal, prende-se, parece-me, em grande parte com sua posição geográfica ( bem no Sudoeste europeu), estando sujeita aos influxos climáticos e culturais, daí resultantes.
> Não me parece também, tão relevante a questão de ter um Oceano à porta, mas antes quais as correntes que aí predominam, pois estas produzem efeitos significativos no clima. Portugal tem correntes quentes e frias. No continente predominam as frias, que tornam o clima muito mais soalheiro e aberto à presença de anticiclones, do que a zona dos Açores, por exemplo, onde conhece regimes muito mais húmidos e nublados, derivado às suas correntes quentes.
> ...




Como já disse aqui Belem alias a ciencia é que o diz... é que o provou... os portugueses estão geneticamente muito mais proximos dos irlandeses que propriamente dos Gregos ou siclianos italianos ou maltenses acho que ainda não percebeu isso e tem vindo a ignorar esse argumento... 
o codigo genetico Nordico não tem nada a haver com o codigo genetico dos irlandeses por exemplo... acho que fazem ai umas confusões. eu não estou a mentir Belem isto é verdade é a ciencia comprove...com os seus olhos... 

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/M343

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Distribution_Haplogroup_R1b_Y-DNA.svg


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2010 às 00:11)

Dan disse:


> Existem classificações climáticas que fazem a distinção entre climas temperados e climas subtropicais pela existência de meses com *temperatura média inferior a 6ºC.*
> 
> Temos também o conceito de "growing season".
> 
> ...



Mas isso significa que por exemplo eu tenho um clima subtropical. Esse sistema foi feito por quem?


----------



## GabKoost (8 Dez 2010 às 01:20)

Dan disse:


> Acha mesmo que no nosso país a cor do cabelo ou dos olhos está mais relacionada com questões climáticas do que com aspectos históricos?



Claro que não mas não fui eu que coloquei um mapa da cor dos olhos para provar a predominância do clima mediterrânico em Portugal e sua influência na população.

Eu pus um da cor do cabelo com tom irónico para desmontar essa teoria.

A diferença da eventual cor dos olhos e/ou cabelo deve-se á maior e mais durável permanência de povos Germânicos ao longo do tempo.

Isso tudo estava igualmente ligado á separação climática do país e á hipotética influência que ela tem nas diferentes culturas nacionais ao longo do tempo.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Dez 2010 às 01:32)

belem disse:


> No Noroeste há uma maior percentagem de pessoas com cabelos claros do que no Sul, mas antroplogicamente e fenotipicamente, parece-me bem evidente a predominância do tronco mediterrânico em Portugal.



Continuou a perguntar qual é esse tronco mediterrânico pois o cabelo e olhos escuros não são exclusivos de uma "raça" mediterrânica.

Usar esse argumento não vale muito.

Acho também que, a continuar essa tendência na conversa, poderíamos voltar a colocá-la num enquandramento mais apto a este fórum.

_______

A inegável influência climática do Atlantico na parte Noroeste da península fez com que culturalmente e, mesmo históricamente, houvesse uma diferenciação do tipo de ocupação no território.

Lembremos-nos que esta parte da conversa surge de alguns membros não considerarem a influência do Atlantico no NO como sendo relevante.

As rpovas históricas, humanas, arqueológicas, culturais e naturais sugerem porem o contrário.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Dez 2010 às 01:36)

frederico disse:


> Mas no Norte da PI não há traços nórdicos. Poderá sim haver traços mais próximo daquilo que se chama fenótipo «alpino», conceito aliás em desuso, o qual seria uma mistura de mediterrânico com nórdico.
> 
> E depois no Sul entra outro factor que já mencionei, entre *30 a 40% da população tem ascendência berbere ou sefardita. *
> 
> A Daniela Ruah, por exemplo, vem de uma família sefardita (ver apelido Ruah)




Tive o privilégio de conhecer a avó desta senhora quando visitava há poucos anos o Catelo do Marvão em Road Trip á volta do país como viagem de fim de curso.

No entanto, o facto de ser Judeu não tem forçosamente a ver com uma origem definida. Religião não é Raça. Há católicos Africanos e Sul Americanos...

Portanto, não há relação entre a influência climática mediterrânica e a existencia de Judeus no sul do país.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Dez 2010 às 01:44)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Como já disse aqui Belem alias a ciencia é que o diz... é que o provou... os portugueses estão geneticamente muito mais proximos dos irlandeses que propriamente dos Gregos ou siclianos italianos ou maltenses acho que ainda não percebeu isso e tem vindo a ignorar esse argumento...
> o codigo genetico Nordico não tem nada a haver com o codigo genetico dos irlandeses por exemplo... acho que fazem ai umas confusões. eu não estou a mentir Belem isto é verdade é a ciencia comprove...com os seus olhos...
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/M343
> ...




Terei de admitir aqui que, de facto os Irlandeses devem a sua origem cultural e, em grande parte, racial, há Norte da Península Ibérica.

É hoje conhecido e aceite que as populações Celticas que levaram esta cultura vinha na Península. 

Daí haver uma forte semelhança na cultura Irlandesa e, por ex, na cultura Castreja do NO. Por vezes, as semelhanças de ornamentações são impressionantes. Mesmo a nível de linguagem usava-se o P-CELTIC nestas regiões contra o Q-Celtic dos Bretões e resto das ilhas.

_____________

Em que é que isso se relaciona com o clima?

Diz-nos por ex. que certas zonas Europeias eram influenciadas pelo antlantico pela sua posição geográfica.

O Noroeste Iberico o era. Menos familiarizado com o Antlantico e mais com o mediterrânico estão as regiões a sul.

Climaticamente, e consequentemente historicamente,  sempre se observou uma relação próxima entre estas duas regiões.

Poderemos no entanto afirmar que o Sistema Montejunto Estrela é o obstáculo Natural que define effectivamente esta separação cultural e climática?


----------



## frederico (8 Dez 2010 às 09:57)

GabKoost disse:


> Tive o privilégio de conhecer a avó desta senhora quando visitava há poucos anos o Catelo do Marvão em Road Trip á volta do país como viagem de fim de curso.
> 
> No entanto, o facto de ser Judeu não tem forçosamente a ver com uma origem definida. Religião não é Raça. Há católicos Africanos e Sul Americanos...
> 
> Portanto, não há relação entre a influência climática mediterrânica e a existencia de Judeus no sul do país.




Os sefarditas são judeus que se estabeleceram na PI há muitos séculos, vindos do Médio Oriente. Depois, com as perseguições que tiveram início no final do século XV, abandonaram a PI e partiram para o Magrebe, Império Otomano, Países Baixos...

De acordo com a informação que circula por aí, a Daniela é de ascendência sefardita.

O Sul da PI tinha mais judeus, daí haver uma maior ascendência judaica nos habitantes de Lisboa, Alentejo e Algarve. Estamos a falar de um povo que veio para cá ainda nos tempos do Império Romano, antes da chegada dos árabes e dos berberes.


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2010 às 11:23)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas isso significa que por exemplo eu tenho um clima subtropical. Esse sistema foi feito por quem?



O termo subtropical aparece em algumas classificações climáticas, tais como na de Glenn G. Trewartha e na de John F. Griffiths.

Para Glenn G. Trewartha as regiões subtropicais são aquelas que apresentam, pelo menos, 8 meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC.
Já John F. Griffiths considera subtropical quando o mês mais frio apresenta um valor de temperatura média entre 6ºC e 18ºC.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Dez 2010 às 20:21)

frederico disse:


> De acordo com a informação que circula por aí, a Daniela é de ascendência sefardita.



Sim. É Judia. A própria Avó dela mo disse. Não imaginam a peça que essa senhora é. ahah

De qq forma não acho isso relevante pois também ao Norte chegaram e, com os anos, de certeza que se cruzaram com imensas pessoas locais pelo que em termos genéticos podem ser mais Portugueses típicos do que Sefraditas. 

No entanto é de facto interessante notar que, quaisquer sejam os motivos através dos tempos, há uma divisão cultural, climática e Geográfica entre N e S que fez com que houvessem influências de povos diferentes em cada uma dessas regiões.

Se não houvesse reconquista e repovoamento, aí sim seria visível flagrantemente uma região verdejante, húmida com tendência francamente Europeia e outra, abaixo desse sistema M.Estrela, com claras afinidades a um universo cultural diferente!


----------



## belem (8 Dez 2010 às 20:29)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Como já disse aqui Belem alias a ciencia é que o diz... é que o provou... os portugueses estão geneticamente muito mais proximos dos irlandeses que propriamente dos Gregos ou siclianos italianos ou maltenses acho que ainda não percebeu isso e tem vindo a ignorar esse argumento...
> o codigo genetico Nordico não tem nada a haver com o codigo genetico dos irlandeses por exemplo... acho que fazem ai umas confusões. eu não estou a mentir Belem isto é verdade é a ciencia comprove...com os seus olhos...
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/M343
> ...



O Sociometeo está distraído...
Eu não falei em genótipos, mas em fenótipos...
E usando essa teoria isso só provaria, o quanto o clima de Portugal continental conseguiu alterar os fenótipos... 
Sabe o que é Evolução Convergente?
Acontece quando um ser adquire características semelhantes, em locais separados, por evoluir em condições semelhantes...
Assim se explica a semelhança física entre os Portugueses ( no geral...) e os outros povos da Europa do Sul...
Mas também pode ter havido cruzamentos de raças e aí partimos para outra teoria e assim sucessivamente...
O que é certo é que há muitos mais latinos em Portugal, no geral, que loiros de olhos azuis (ainda que possa subsistir uma ou outra pequena bolsa com predominância de loiros de olhos azuis, em algum recanto escondido do Minho, ( sobre a qual continuo pacientemente à espera de uma indicação da sua localização...)).


----------



## belem (8 Dez 2010 às 20:46)

GabKoost disse:


> Continuou a perguntar qual é esse tronco mediterrânico pois o cabelo e olhos escuros não são exclusivos de uma "raça" mediterrânica.
> 
> Usar esse argumento não vale muito.
> 
> Acho também que, a continuar essa tendência na conversa, poderíamos voltar a colocá-la num enquandramento mais apto a este fórum..



Qual é esse tronco mediterrânico?
Fenotipicamente, são os Latinos...

_______



GabKoost disse:


> A inegável influência climática do Atlantico na parte Noroeste da península fez com que culturalmente e, mesmo históricamente, houvesse uma diferenciação do tipo de ocupação no território.
> 
> Lembremos-nos que esta parte da conversa surge de alguns membros não considerarem a influência do Atlantico no NO como sendo relevante..



Que membros são esses?


----------



## Z13 (8 Dez 2010 às 20:57)

O Homem saiu de África, julga-se que à mais de 2 milhões de anos... Durante todo este tempo foi explorando novos territórios e à medida que surgiam as diferenciações os mais aptos sobreviviam e reproduziam-se... Durante mais de 2.000.000 de anos!!! E vocês andam a discutir diferenciações genéticas relacionadas com o clima de determinada região que aconteceram desde 1143, ano em que se fundou o país??

E é que mesmo sendo pouco tempo para que tal acontecesse o clima variou tanto neste intervalo que na realidade temos que falar de intervalos de 300/400 anos de clima estável... 
Pensem que só neste últimos mil anos a Gronelândia que estava congelada descongelou, 500 anos depois voltou a congelar e o resto da europa teve um tratamento semelhante... enfim estamos completamente desfasados da escala a que essas diferenciações podem acontecer...

Voltem ao debate sobre a importância dessa fronteira climatológica que é o Sistema Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela que eu estava a apreciar bastante!


----------



## belem (8 Dez 2010 às 21:11)

Z13 disse:


> O Homem saiu de África, julga-se que à mais de 2 milhões de anos... Durante todo este tempo foi explorando novos territórios e à medida que surgiam as diferenciações os mais aptos sobreviviam e reproduziam-se... Durante mais de 2.000.000 de anos!!! E vocês andam a discutir diferenciações genéticas relacionadas com o clima de determinada região que aconteceram desde 1143, ano em que se fundou o país??!




Antes de se fundar o país, não haviam já pessoas em Portugal?
Penso que até antes do Homem Moderno, já tinhamos aqui homens primitivos... A não ser que todos os portugueses nativos, fossem chacinados, estes teriam uma hipótese de se cruzar com povos ocupantes da P. Ibérica.
Mas essa questão foi lançado pelo Duero, não por mim,  achei-a interessante e algo pertinente.
Se há tanto sangue celta em Portugal, como alguns dizem, porquê então, os portugueses, na sua maioria, são fenotipicamente latinos?



Z13 disse:


> E é que mesmo sendo pouco tempo para que tal acontecesse o clima variou tanto neste intervalo que na realidade temos que falar de intervalos de 300/400 anos de clima estável...
> Pensem que só neste últimos mil anos a Gronelândia que estava congelada descongelou, 500 anos depois voltou a congelar e o resto da europa teve um tratamento semelhante... enfim estamos completamente desfasados da escala a que essas diferenciações podem acontecer...!




Não falando de outros países, mas de Portugal, tirando a última Era Glaciar, não me lembro de mais nenhuma referência científica sobre esse tipo de eventos em Portugal.
Mas sei por exemplo, que a floresta primitiva mediterrânica da Arrábida, a última do mundo existente deste tipo ,  existe desde o Terciário.
E a laurissilva da Macaronésia, também é primitiva em algumas regiões, permanecendo assim intacta por vários milénios.
Alguma estabilidade climática foi necessária, pelo menos nestas regiões  (tanto em alguns locais do continente como nas ilhas), para que isso acontecesse.




Z13 disse:


> Voltem ao debate sobre a importância dessa fronteira climatológica que é o Sistema Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela que eu estava a apreciar bastante!



Concordo.


----------



## Costa (9 Dez 2010 às 14:13)

Só pra terminar este assunto, fica aqui um mapa:


----------



## SocioMeteo (9 Dez 2010 às 16:20)

Quando as imagens valem mais que Mil palavras:


----------



## Golden Fields (9 Dez 2010 às 16:30)

Os Portugueses são tipicamente Sul-Europeus tal como Espanhóis, Italianos, Gregos. Extrema maioria em qualquer parte que seja de Portugal deste modo (cabelos, olhos, etc) 



*PORTUGUESE PEOPLE*

_The Portuguese people are an ethnic group or nation native to the Republic of Portugal, in the west strip of the Iberian Peninsula, Southwestern Europe. Their language is Portuguese and Roman Catholicism is the predominant religion._

Durão Barroso, President of European Union





Joana Duarte





Luís Figo





Benedita Pereira + João Catarré





Helena Coelho





Cristiano Ronaldo





Núria Madruga





Eduardo





Paula Santos





Alexandra Lencastre





Carlos Queirós





Helena Costa





José Mourinho


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2010 às 16:45)

Do ponto de vista genético, o principal contributo para a população portuguesa são os povos nativos da Península Ibérica. 

Contudo, Portugal é a região da PI onde há menor percentagem de ascendência ibérica, e maior percentagem de ascendência berbere ou sefardita; os povos muçulmanos permaneceram no sul do país durante praticamente 5 séculos, e os judeus sefarditas, oriundos do Médio Oriente, andaram por cá desde o Império Romano, e mesmo depois da ordem de expulsão do rei D. Manuel I, muitos converteram-se ao cristianismo e por cá continuaram. 

A região de Portugal que escapa mais à influência romana, sefardita ou berbere é o Norte. Os muçulmanos permaneceram aí por menos tempo, houve uma menor ocupação romana, e as populações judaicas eram menores que a Sul. 

Estima-se que no Sul de Portugal quase 40% da população tenha ascendência berbere ou sefardita. 

Fenotipicamente, como seriam os povos nativos do Ocidente da Península? Haveria diferenças entre os povos nativos do sudoeste, e os povos nativos do noroeste? Ou entre a faixa ocidental, e o Levante espanhol? 

Se quisermos procurar pelo traços nativos da PI, penso que teremos de olhar para as regiões mais a Norte... Galiza, Astúrias, Cantábria... menos sujeitas às grandes invasões que o Sul do território...


----------



## Golden Fields (9 Dez 2010 às 16:52)

Os Portugueses são tipicamente um povo mediterrânico, sul europeu não tem nada a ver com sarracenos, que foram corridos à espada pelos cristãos. Obviamente que ficaram alguns redutos por exemplo "As Judiarias" ou "Mourarias" nas cidades, mas irrisório. E acho completamente improvável que os Portugueses tenham maior ascendência sarracena que Espanhóis. Estiveram mais 3 séculos em Território Espanhol.
Comparar Portugueses, Espanhóis, Italianos, Gregos com Marroquinos, Argelinos, Líbios, Egípcios só pode ser uma piada.


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2010 às 17:03)

Golden Fields disse:


> Os Portugueses são tipicamente um povo mediterrânico, sul europeu não tem nada a ver com sarracenos, que foram corridos à espada pelos cristãos. Obviamente que ficaram alguns redutos por exemplo "As Judiarias" ou "Mourarias" nas cidades, mas irrisório. E acho completamente improvável que os Portugueses tenham maior ascendência sarracena que Espanhóis. Estiveram mais 3 séculos em Território Espanhol.
> Comparar Portugueses, Espanhóis, Italianos, Gregos com Marroquinos, Argelinos, Líbios, Egípcios só pode ser uma piada.



Ok, ok, cada um olha para o lado que quer...

Há estudos genéticos, eu fui buscar esta referência a um livro do historiador Rui Ramos e é uma fonte credível.

Os povos muçulmanos permaneceram durante *cinco séculos* no Sul de Portugal, julgam que nas cidades onde eles viviam havia apenas árabes ou berberes? NÂO.

Quando os muçulmanos cá chegaram, a maior parte da população das povoações continua a sua vidinha, submetendo-se claro a novas regras, excepto alguns resistentes que se refugiaram no Norte da PI. 

As cidades do Sul, como Córdoba, Silves ou Sevilha tinham grandes comunidades judaicas e cristãs, com liberdade de culto, apenas algumas restrições na indumentária que podiam usar em público ou a nível de impostos. 

Houve depois invasões dos berberes, almoádas e almorávidas, que eram mais intolerantes que a elite culta, originária do Médio Oriente. Os almóadas e os almorávidas entraram em rota de colisão com os muçulmanos que estavam na Península, etc.

Ora durante estes cinco séculos é óbvio que houve miscigenação entre membros das comunidades cristãs nativas, judaicas ou muçulmanas. 

Depois, quando começou a Reconquista, mais uma vez as povoações locais permaneceram, na sua maioria, onde estavam, mas agora com novos senhores, desta vez cristãos, e nalguns casos, com novos povoadores: os francos. Nisa, por exemplo, foi fundada por francos, daí o seu nome. 

Recuando um pouco, quando andaram por cá os romanos, as tribos locais também por cá ficaram, não fugiram! E obviamente, houve miscigenação, mais uma vez. 

A genética fala por si. E Portugal tem mais ascendência berbere ou sefardita que a Catalunha ou Aragão, por exemplo.

Custa assim tanto perceber que nós tivemos migrações do Norte de África (Magrebe) e do Médio Oriente (sefarditas e árabes) em direcção à PI durante mais de um milénio?


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2010 às 17:17)

Acabei de confirmar na História dos Judeus Portugueses das Edições 70, a primeira comunidade judaica da província da Lusitânia estabeleceu-se em Mérida logo na década de setenta do século I DC. Portanto, as migrações de judeus em direcção à PI começaram pouco depois do povo romano ter conquistado por completo PI. 

A título de curiosidade: os judeus ajudaram os muçulmanos a conquistar a Península, a partir de 711 DC.


----------



## Golden Fields (9 Dez 2010 às 17:20)

Que foram corridos pelos cristãos. Isto de teses há pra tudo e mais alguma coisa. Também defendem que nunca se deu nenhum significativo povoamento do Sudoeste da Europa por Árabes, que antes sim as populações nativas ficaram subjugadas ao domínio mulçulmano.
Se em Território Português estiverem 5 séculos no Território Espanhol estiverem quase 9 séculos. Logo é irrealista que haja mais ascendência sarracena em Portugal que em Espanha.


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2010 às 17:23)

Golden Fields disse:


> Os Portugueses são tipicamente um povo mediterrânico, sul europeu não tem nada a ver com sarracenos, que foram corridos à espada pelos cristãos. Obviamente que ficaram alguns redutos por exemplo "As Judiarias" ou "Mourarias" nas cidades, mas irrisório. E acho completamente improvável que os Portugueses tenham maior ascendência sarracena que Espanhóis. Estiveram mais 3 séculos em Território Espanhol.
> Comparar Portugueses, Espanhóis, Italianos, Gregos com Marroquinos, Argelinos, Líbios, Egípcios só pode ser uma piada.




A Judiarias que ficaram eram irrisórias? Sim, sim... meu caro, investigue um pouco sobre a presença dos judeus em Portugal na Idade Média... quando em França, Inglaterra e Polónia começaram a ser perseguidos, na Alta Idade Média, sabe onde se refugiaram? Sabe quem lhes deu guarida? Portugal e Castela. Até tinham cadeira para se sentar ao lado do rei D. Diniz nas cortes.


----------



## Golden Fields (9 Dez 2010 às 17:25)

O "paquistanês" Carlos Martins é de Oliveira do Hospital, na marítima Serra da Estrela  E nas nórdicas Beiras


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2010 às 17:29)

Golden Fields disse:


> Que foram corridos pelos cristãos. Isto de teses há pra tudo e mais alguma coisa. Também defendem que nunca se deu nenhum significativo povoamento do Sudoeste da Europa por Árabes, que antes sim as populações nativas ficaram subjugadas ao domínio mulçulmano.
> Se em Território Português estiverem 5 séculos no Território Espanhol estiverem quase 9 séculos. Logo é irrealista que haja mais ascendência sarracena em Portugal que em Espanha.



No território espanhol, quer dizer... numa pequena parte em torno de Granada, certo?

E nesses tempos não havia Espanha... a Península tinha vários reinos... e quando se compara Portugal com Castela, Aragão ou Catalunha é o nosso país que surge mais ascendência berbere e sefardita. E os estudos genéticos não são teses, são factos científicos. 

O que quer dizer com árabes?

Caro Golden, houve vários povos islâmicos a entrar por cá, ora vinham de Damasco, ora vinham do Magrebe, os almoádas e os almorávidas... e não se entendiam entre si!

Claro que esses povoamentos nunca foram como se diz! A maior parte da população era de origem nativa! Imagine que o Hitler tinha conquistado Portugal. Passávamos a ser dominados por alemães, mas os portugueses não seriam expulsos (excepto talvez os judeus e os ciganos) para serem substituídos totalmente por alemães! 

A questão é que foram cinco séculos, um longo período de tempo...


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2010 às 17:31)

Golden Fields disse:


> O "paquistanês" Carlos Martins é de Oliveira do Hospital, na marítima Serra da Estrela  E nas nórdicas Beiras



Só prova que em Portugal há uma grande variedade de fenótipos, prova da nossa grande heterogeneidade genética, a qual é fruto da miscigenação entre os povos nativos da Ibéria e os povos invasores.


----------



## SocioMeteo (9 Dez 2010 às 19:32)

e os Irlandêses João Moutinho e João Pereira e Daniel Carriço??? 2 de Lisboa e um do Algarve?? o que é que isso prova?? Nada... Para não falar dos Personagens More LOL os Jorge Jesus, Vilas Boas ou Paulo Sergio todos eles com pinta de britanicos um parece parece o Rod Stewart outro aqueles Escoceses de poupa e outro aqueles irlandeses da bela cervejinha eheheheheh(so rir) Alias no meio disto tudo o tom do Carlos Martins é um pouco ate a excepção do que a regra...Lol
Vamos ver uma coisa existe  aqui algumas considerações típicas de senso comum como o Frederico disse num Post anterior e muito bem o centralismo cultural imposto pelas cidades capitais dos países determinam e muito a Imagem que se tem do próprio pais exemplos?? Vários:
O samba é um símbolo brasileiro mas começou a ser praticado no Rio de Janeiro espalhando-se por todo o pais e progressivamente exportado como símbolo Nacional;
O Fado simboliza a Diáspora portuguesa o Fado Vadio Fado da Velha Severa começou como um estilo de musica marginal nas ruelas de Lisboa passando depois através do Estado-Novo como símbolo português, se o fado representa toda a musicalidade portuguesa concerteza que não;
Em Espanha passa-se o mesmo. 
Isto quero dizer o quê… é evidente que ao longo das ultimas décadas o nosso processo sociológico fez com que introduzíssemos  alguns Pré-conceitos sobre estas questões;
Por exemplo o que é isso de se ser Latino??? Ser-se Latino nos Estados Unidos é ser-se Hispânico ou seja ter uma fisionomia mexicana ou porto riquenha longe da maioria das pessoas portuguesas ou espanholas, ser-se Latino é mais uma questão Cultural do que Genética,;
O que a ciência prova e parece que é aqui amplamente ignorado é que através do Marcador Genético R343 descoberto em 2004 é que os portugueses regra geral geneticamente são idênticos por exemplo aos Irlandeses e pouco tem em comum com os Gregos ou Sicilianos e isto não tem nada haver com os velhos preconceitos que os portugueses tem todos de ser pequenos morenos de bigode e barrigudos e que as mulheres tem todas de ter bigode, não isso não tem haver com cores de olhos nem de cabelos tem a haver com constituição genética, eu falo por mim conheço famílias onde existem pessoas morenas outras loiras outras a arruivadas mas todos nos geneticamente somos iguais… 
E o que a ciência prova e a estatística prova é que Portugal por curioso que pareça a muita gente percentualmente em Portugal são mais comuns pessoas cabelo claro e olhos mais claros que nos restantes países do Sul da Europa e isto acontece porquê? Porque devido também ao processo de reconquista ao processo da fundação do pais as influencias Norte africanas foram rapidamente abolidas em Portugal e diluídas no tempo e isso é evidente e facilmente comprovado, enquanto que essas populações mantiveram-se em grande numero nas províncias Andaluzas,Valencianas e em Múrcia Espanholas ainda hoje nessas regiões Espanholas festejam-se festas como a Festa dos “Moros Y cristianos” em quase todas as cidades dessas províncias (se vocês acham que a cultura Berber está presente em Portugal façam o favor de irem a estas regiões espanholas que ate se assustam) em Portugal não a influencia arabe foi praticamente diluida …  
Depois existe ai outra grande confusão que é a cor dos olhos do cabelo e a consituição gentica das populações isso não tem nada haver… ou seja um eslavo ou um Russo ou mesmo Nordico Louro de Olhos azuis não tem nada em comum geneticamente com um Francês ou um Irlandês são códigos genéticos diferentes Ok ou seja essa coisa que tentam mais uma vez dividirem as temáticas na velha Lógica Norte Sul continua a levar-vos ao erro e distorcem o pensamento cientifico isso é um mau principio quando dizem que em Portugal não existem Nórdicos LOL claro que não… as pessoas Louras portuguesas não tem nada em comum com os povos Nórdicos mas tem muito em comum com os Povos Celtas como as pessoas Louras portuguesas tem muito em comum com as pessoas de cabelo castanho portuguesas LOl até podem ter um filho ou um irmão da mesma mãe e do mesmo pai com cores de olhos e de cabelo diferentes. Continuam a dividir a Europa entre Norte e Sul quando acho que se deveria começar a pensar em dividi-la entre Oriente e Ocidente também. 
Depois relativo ai a Nossa Diva de Hollywood a Daniela Ruah ok… hoje em dia nos EUA é muito giro ser-se especial e inventar-se então descendências Judaicas da um enorme jeitasso que abre muitas portas então nos EUA… 
O que acontece com a questão Judaica em Portugal é que a questão Judaica não é uma questão Racial mas sim cultural e toda a gente coloca-a como uma questão Racial, o Maior Monstro que existiu o Ditador Alemão… Bávaro, austríaco de ,160m moreno de olhos castanhos OK leiam bem o que escrevi… Cometeu o Holoucasto a milhões de Judeus Louros de Olhos azuis realizado por imensos alemães e austríacos Morenos e de olhos castanhos( que eu já la estive e acreditem existem lá imensos) ok… a questão Judaica tem haver com uma escolha cultural e religiosa e não com origens remotas no mínimo discutíveis Milenares…. Isso é ficção cientifica na minha opinião. 
Existe um historiador português que diz que todos os portugueses são Nobres e primos uns dos outros porque devido a nossa periferia preservamos imenso geneticamente uma população ao contrario do que muita gente pensa pouco misturada… eu tenho 30 anos trabalho na área comercial viajo pelo pais inteiro sempre estudei em Portugal no Seixal e em Lisboa e sou sincero nunca conheci ninguém Judeu… nunca tive na Escola com um Judeu nunca vi nenhuma sinagoga no meio bairro… Agora que nos tempos da inquisição essa cultura tivesse cá muito inserida como estava antes do Holocausto na Europa central e que essa cultura tivesse sido abolida e que essas pessoas tivessem passado a praticar a religião católica por impusição e sobrevivencia isso é algo que já foi diluído no tempo que objectivamente pouco vale… vir uma Daniela qualquer dizer que tem origens xpto etc e tal lol isso todos nos temos… mas essas mesmas origens na península ibérica infelizmente e vergonhosamente e ai está o problema foram abolidas… 
Depois existe também aqui a tendência de dividir o pais ao meio Norte/centro e sul cuidado com isso… porquê??? Porque 1º temos de ver quantas pessoas vivem no Alentejo e Algarve e são cerca de 1 milhão e qualquer coisa ou seja 1/10 da população portuguesa e mesmo ai a cultura Galaico-portuguesa impõe-se de uma maneira enorme do que acontece na Andaluzia ou seja as diferenças entre um Andaluz e um Alentejano são muito maiores e evidentes que de um Galego e um minhoto, depois relativo a Lisboa também muito cuidado o que é Lisboa demograficamente???? O que é um Lisboeta??? Existem verdadeiros alfacinhas?? Possivelmente mas uma possibilidade enorme mais de 70% dos lisboetas vem do Norte do Pais ok alias mesmo da Galiza espanhola alias em aqui na minha zona tenho imensas Quintas da Galega, sei la imensos Bairros Galegos, com isto quero dizer que a influencia Nortenha Galega demograficamente instalou-se em Portugal é predominante é muito difícil fazer essas distinções e divisões… como esse historiador diz em Portugal todos somos Brasonados e primos uns dos outros.   
Outro assunto o que temos aqui neste fórum são um grupo de pessoas que gostam de partilhar temas diversificados ao qual se interessam e tem em comum mesmo que estes assuntos fujam um pouco da temática do site… são estes assuntos que dão vivacidade ao site… acho mais interessante vir aqui ao Fórum e ver que existe discussão e trocas de opiniões do que por vezes como já se sucedeu estar totalmente as moscas… 


Cumprimentos


----------



## belem (9 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

Irlandeses: João Moutinho, Daniel Carriço e João Pereira?
Eu tenho parte da minha família irlandesa ( além de outras nacionalidades, pois somos uma mistura) e tenho a ideia para não dizer a CERTEZA  que esses de típicos irlandeses têm muito pouco. 
E acredito até que se deve arranjar exemplos melhores, por cá...
A designação de latino, não tem nada que ver exclusivamente com as expressões usadas nos USA... É um conceito generalizado usado para a 
Bacia Mediterrânica e parte dos países da América Latina.
Quanto à genética ( que nem é tema de discussão...) ou falta dela, estou é à espera de uma resposta que explique a predominância de traços FÍSICOS ( já que dizer fenótipo parece ser uma coisa tão complicada) mediterrânicos em Portugal sobre os outros...
Epah, algo que explique o óbvio, tipo isto:






A não ser que os «celtas da Irlanda» portugueses andem a pintar o cabelo e os olhos...




SocioMeteo disse:


> Quando as imagens valem mais que Mil palavras:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS14h36N9-E



Sim, o Youtube é uma fonte inesgotável de referências científicas...
De igual modo não perceberia qual a utilidade de colocar um vídeo com fotos e música sobre a influência Moura, Romana, Cartaginesa, Fenícia e Grega em Portugal.
Ninguém nega influências Celtas em Portugal, o que está em questão é o peso que tem nos tempos modernos num país como Portugal.
Mas o Sociometeo, sabe qual é a origem do povo Celta?

«As origens dos povos celtas são motivo de controvérsia, especulando-se que entre 1900 e 1500 a.C. tenham surgido da fusão de descendentes dos agricultores danubianos neolíticos e de povos de pastores oriundos das estepes.» A.H.N.(1964). Celtas in "Enciclopédia Barsa". 
Em: Vol. 4, p. 181-2. Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo: Encyclopaedia Britannica Editores Ltda.

«Esta incerteza deriva da complexidade e diversidade dos povos celtas, que além de englobarem grupos distintos, parecem ser a resultante da fusão sucessiva de culturas e etnias. Na península Ibérica, por exemplo, parte da população celta se misturou aos iberos, o que resultou no surgimento dos celtiberos.»

Em: History of Spain from the Earliest Times to the Death of Ferdinand the Catholic
Ulick Ralph Burke

«*Os grupos migratórios que deram origem aos povos celtas do noroeste europeu teriam saído da costa atlântica da Península Ibérica nos finais da última Idade do Gelo e ocupada as terras recém libertadas da cobertura glacial no noroeste europeu, expandindo-se depois para as áreas continentais mais distantes do mar.*»
E afinal esse tal estudo genético, disse-nos também algo sobre a origem celta:

O geneticista Bryan Sykes confirma esta teoria no seu livro Blood of the Isles (2006), a partir de um estudo efectuado em 2006 pela equipe de geneticistas da Universidade de Oxford. O estudo analisou amostras de ADN recolhidas de 10 000 voluntários[40] do Reino Unido e Irlanda, permitindo concluir que os celtas que habitaram estas terras, — escoceses, galeses e irlandeses —, *eram descendentes dos celtas da península Ibérica que migraram para as ilhas Britânicas e Irlanda entre 4.000 e 5.000 a. C.[41][42]*Outro geneticista da Universidade de Oxford, Stephen Oppenheimer, corrobora esta teoria no seu livro "The Origins of the British" (2006). Estes estudos levaram também à conclusão de que *os primitivos celtas tiveram a sua origem não na Europa Central, mas entre os povos que se refugiaram na península Ibérica durante a última Idade do Gelo.*[43]

Estudos da Universidade do País de Gales defendem que as inscrições encontradas em estelas no sudoeste da península Ibérica demonstram que os celtas do País de Gales vieram do *sul de Portugal e do sudoeste de Espanha*.[44][45]

As referências para os números estão nesta página:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celtas

Ao que consta os Celtas têm origem sobretudo em povos meridionais...
Agora isso não prova nada sobre a influência atlântica em Portugal, pois a origem dos Celtas é mais provavelmente mediterrânica ( e mesmo que o povo Celta fosse do atlântico Noroeste europeu, não provaria nada de igual modo, pois seriam povos de origens estrangeiras e não de Portugal ou Espanha).


----------



## GabKoost (10 Dez 2010 às 18:12)

belem disse:


> Qual é esse tronco mediterrânico?
> Fenotipicamente, são os Latinos...



_______

Latinos também são os Franceses.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Dez 2010 às 18:36)

belem disse:


> ...*eram descendentes dos celtas da península Ibérica que migraram para as ilhas Britânicas e Irlanda entre 4.000 e 5.000 a. C.[41][42]*



Humm.. Já desconfiava que os Celtas tinham algo comum a nós, em muitos aspectos, em especial aqueles Irlandeses!! Lol 

De qualquer forma, desde os 5000AC em que alguns celtas migraram para norte, já decorreram 7000anos. Já é alguma coisa em termos de diferenciação genética, embora mantendo o mesmo tronco comum..

Se recuarmos mais 10mil anos provavelmente já tínhamos origem algures no médio oriente ou até índia ou paquistão.

E se recuarmos mais uns 100mil anos mais coisa, menos coisa, já somos todos de África.

Mas agora falando sério, havendo estudo genético, os factos tornam-se irrefutáveis. Embora, se nos basearmos apenas no adn mitocondrial (transmitido apenas pela mãe), não vamos encontrar muitos povos ou raças pelo mundo fora, provavelmente menos de 20?! origens distintas, ou se preferirmos com DNA mitocondrial semelhante. Mas eu não sou nenhum entendido na matéria! 

Acredito que somos uma mistura genética de muitos povos, mas também muitos povos pela europa fora o são. Talvez os povos que menos se misturaram sejam aqueles que procuraram isolar-se ou geograficamente (ex: islandia, são praticamente todos primos afastados), ou pela sua cultura ou credos (ex: os ciganos, melhor dizendo povo romani).


----------



## GabKoost (10 Dez 2010 às 18:39)

belem disse:


> Se há tanto sangue celta em Portugal, como alguns dizem, porquê então, os portugueses, na sua maioria, são fenotipicamente latinos?



Basicamente porque os Celtas nunca foram nem são uma raça.

Os Celtas são uma Cultura. A cultura Atlância-Ocidental Europeia.

Aliás, hoje sabe-se que foi na península que as populações europeias se recolheram durante a ultiam era Glaciar e que foi daí que se espalharam de volta pela Europa.

Os Celtas que foram para a Irlanda, por ex. foram a partir do Norte da península o que explica a eterna relação cultural que existia entre as sociedades do NO Iberico na idade do ferro (ver a obra de Martins Sarmento ou Vasconcelos Leite) e as regiões hoje consideradas como "Celticas " (Bretanha, Ilhas Britanicas etc).

O mesmo facto explica muita da população "Black Irish" Irlandesa. Aliás, na Irlanda, consideram os Black Irish os mais antigos "Celtas" do país por causa disso mesmo.

_________

Quanto á divisão Montejunto-Estrela, importa referir que o obstaculo topográfico que representa e que influencia o clima, ajuda a entender porque é que as regiões do país tiveram influências diferentes no decorrer da sua evolução.

Enquanto o NO iberico tinha frequentes relações comerciais (e quase de certeza políticas) com as nações "Celtas" (isso falando na idade do ferro), essas não chegavam ao sul.

Da mesma forma, os próprios Mouros afirmaram que tinham pouco interesse pelo NO que consideravam um canto humido de mais para o seu estilo de vida. Ficou assim esta região dominada durante séculos pelos Germânicos.

É através dessa influencia climática de certa parte demarcada pelo sistema SME que podemos reflectir sobre as diferenças entre Portugueses que, por causa da reconquista, está hoje mais presente na cultura do que outra coisa.

Refiro no entanto que, relevante ou não, quase que aposto que 50% das pessoas do Norte tem olhos claros.


----------



## belem (10 Dez 2010 às 20:34)

GabKoost disse:


> Aliás, hoje sabe-se que foi na península que as populações europeias se recolheram durante a ultiam era Glaciar e que foi daí que se espalharam de volta pela Europa...
> Os Celtas que foram para a Irlanda, por ex. foram a partir do Norte da península ..




Não, não foi partir do Norte da P. Ibérica, mas do Sul. Embora alguns podem ter vindo também do Norte da P. Ibérica.




GabKoost disse:


> ..o que explica a eterna relação cultural que existia entre as sociedades do NO Iberico na idade do ferro (ver a obra de Martins Sarmento ou Vasconcelos Leite) e as regiões hoje consideradas como "Celticas " (Bretanha, Ilhas Britanicas etc).
> O mesmo facto explica muita da população "Black Irish" Irlandesa. Aliás, na Irlanda, consideram os Black Irish os mais antigos "Celtas" do país por causa disso mesmo..




Exactamente.

_________




GabKoost disse:


> Da mesma forma, os próprios Mouros afirmaram que tinham pouco interesse pelo NO que consideravam um canto humido de mais para o seu estilo de vida. Ficou assim esta região dominada durante séculos pelos Germânicos.



Gostaria muito de receber evidências científicas sobre o domínio de Germânicos nessa zona.




GabKoost disse:


> É através dessa influencia climática de certa parte demarcada pelo sistema SME que podemos reflectir sobre as diferenças entre Portugueses que, por causa da reconquista, está hoje mais presente na cultura do que outra coisa.



É provável.





GabKoost disse:


> Refiro no entanto que, relevante ou não, quase que aposto que 50% das pessoas do Norte tem olhos claros.



É uma opinião interessante.
Se tiveres acesso a algum artigo científico sobre isso, teria todo o gosto em ler. Porque das poucas informações que tenho visto parece-me tudo muito inconclusivo.
Convém também não confundir Vikings com Celtas ( não estou a dizer que és tu que fazes essa confusão)... Infelizmente existe muita gente que vive no mundo da fantasia, num monte mediterrânico, e se diz ser Celta de uma zona Atlântica, por ter olhos claros e cabelos loiros/claros, mas isso de Celta tem de pouco ou nada. Mais provavelmente tem mas é alguém do Norte europeu, dentro da família...
Nas  Ilhas Britânicas e Bretanha, por exemplo, houve algumas misturas raciais, com povos do Norte da Europa ( Escandinávia, por exemplo) e estes sim de cabelos loiros e olhos claros, eventualmente cruzaram-se com alguns verdadeiros Celtas, mas isto sobretudo no verdadeiramente Atlântico Noroeste europeu, não na P. Ibérica, pelo menos com a mesma expressão...
Esta é a minha opinião, que penso ser suportada por factos de simples base, utilizando por exemplo, os fenótipos mais frequentes, como fonte de comparação.


----------



## GabKoost (10 Dez 2010 às 22:18)

belem disse:


> Não, não foi partir do Norte da P. Ibérica, mas do Sul. Embora alguns podem ter vindo também do Norte da P. Ibérica.



A era glaciar levou as pessoas a irem o mais para sul possível. Quando, no entanto, os "Celtas" chegaram á Irlanda (alguns milhares de anos depois), vieram do Norte da península.

"We are not Celts at all but Galicians ": http://www.thesession.org/discussions/display/4677




			
				belem disse:
			
		

> Gostaria muito de receber evidências científicas sobre o domínio de Germânicos nessa zona.



Muito fácil. O Noroeste Ibérico tem´um legado Germânico ENORME. Tanto a nível dos achados, da toponímia local como na própria organização social. Note-se que foram os Germânicos que inseriram o modelo das paróquias em Portugal (exportado para a reconquista). No Noroeste, em vez de ter as mequitas temos as igrejas paleo cristãs de traça Visigótica.

Locais importantes arqueologicamente e historicamente com origem Gerânica






Locais com Toponímia Germânica no Norte de Portugal. Reparem na enorme influencia.









			
				belem disse:
			
		

> É uma opinião interessante.
> Se tiveres acesso a algum artigo científico sobre isso, teria todo o gosto em ler. Porque das poucas informações que tenho visto parece-me tudo muito inconclusivo. Convém também não confundir Vikings com Celtas ( não estou a dizer que és tu que fazes essa confusão)... Infelizmente existe muita gente que vive no mundo da fantasia, num monte mediterrânico, e se diz ser Celta de uma zona Atlântica, por ter olhos claros e cabelos loiros/claros, mas isso de Celta tem de pouco ou nada. Mais provavelmente tem mas é alguém do Norte europeu, dentro da família...
> Nas  Ilhas Britânicas e Bretanha, por exemplo, houve algumas misturas raciais, com povos do Norte da Europa ( Escandinávia, por exemplo) e estes sim de cabelos loiros e olhos claros, eventualmente cruzaram-se com alguns verdadeiros Celtas, mas isto sobretudo no verdadeiramente Atlântico Noroeste europeu, não na P. Ibérica, pelo menos com a mesma expressão...
> Esta é a minha opinião, que penso ser suportada por factos de simples base, utilizando por exemplo, os fenótipos mais frequentes, como fonte de comparação.



Eu falo apenas da minha observação. Tenho quase a certeza que pelo menos metade das pessoas tem olhos claros, isso é, entre os tons esverdeados e o azul.

Há famílias interias com olhos azuis e, as mulheres Minhotas por ex. são conhecidas pelos olhos verdes.

Obviamente, isso não quer dizer nada acerca de Celtas que, ORIGINALMENTE, na sua semente Ibérica, eram quase todos Morenos.


----------



## belem (10 Dez 2010 às 23:08)

GabKoost disse:


> A era glaciar levou as pessoas a irem o mais para sul possível. Quando, no entanto, os "Celtas" chegaram á Irlanda (alguns milhares de anos depois), vieram do Norte da península.
> 
> "We are not Celts at all but Galicians ": http://www.thesession.org/discussions/display/4677 .




Esse título parece-me extremamente sensacionalista...
Porque no próprio texto, temos isto:

«I don't agree with the idea of a massive Iron Age invasion that took 
over the Atlantic islands ....» Dr Bradley said.»

Também não me parece que a «invasão» de Celtas tenha sido uma destruição maciça da população original inglesa ( se  ficou alguma durante a Idade do Gelo)... Estas ilhas tiveram a visita de muitos mais povos, além dos Celtas e provavelmente por muito mais tempo.
Muita gente, nas Ilhas Britânicas, nem tem nada relacionado com os Celtas, ou seja, nada de ibérico, galego,etc...

«It's well-known that there are cultural relations between 
the areas but now this shows there is much more. We think the links 
are much older than that of the Iron Age because it also shows 
affinities with the Basque region, which isn't a Celtic region."
The English are the odd ones out because they are the ones 
more linked to continental Europe. The Scots, the Irish, the Welsh 
and the Cornish are all very similar in their genetic pattern to the 
Basque.«( which isn´t a Celtic region)»
The study headed by Dr Bradley was published in the American Journal 
of Human Genetics."

Então os ditos celtas britânicos não vêm de uma região Celta?
Confuso...




Na wikipedia temos isto:

*Estudos da Universidade do País de Gales defendem que as inscrições encontradas em estelas no sudoeste da península Ibérica demonstram que os celtas do País de Gales vieram do sul de Portugal e do sudoeste de Espanha*.[44][45]

44- Our Celtic roots lie in Spain and Portugal - icWales (em inglês) 
45-‘People called Keltoi, the La Tène Style, and ancient Celtic languages: the threefold Celts in the light of geography’. Aber News (em inglês) .

O geneticista Bryan Sykes confirma esta teoria no seu livro Blood of the Isles (2006), a partir de um estudo efectuado em 2006 pela equipe de geneticistas da Universidade de Oxford. O estudo analisou amostras de ADN recolhidas de 10 000 voluntários[40] do Reino Unido e Irlanda, permitindo concluir que os celtas que habitaram estas terras, — escoceses, galeses e irlandeses —, eram descendentes dos celtas da península Ibérica que migraram para as ilhas Britânicas e Irlanda entre 4.000 e 5.000 a. C.[41][42]

Outro geneticista da Universidade de Oxford, Stephen Oppenheimer, corrobora esta teoria no seu livro "The Origins of the British" (2006). Estes estudos levaram também à conclusão de que os primitivos celtas tiveram a sua origem não na Europa Central, mas entre os povos que se refugiaram na península Ibérica durante a última Idade do Gelo.[43]

Daniel Bradley explicou que sua equipe propunha uma origem muito mais antiga para as comunidades da costa do Atlântico: pelo menos 6000 anos atrás, ou até antes disso. Os grupos migratórios que deram origem aos povos celtas do noroeste europeu teriam saído da costa atlântica da península Ibérica nos finais da última Idade do Gelo e ocupada as terras recém libertadas da cobertura glacial no noroeste europeu, expandindo-se depois para as áreas continentais mais distantes do mar.
Todavia, estudos genéticos realizados em 2004 por Daniel Bradley,[39] do Trinity College de Dublin, demonstraram que os laços genéticos entre os habitantes de áreas célticas como Gales, Escócia, Irlanda, Bretanha e Cornualha são muito fortes e trouxeram uma novidade: a de que, de entre todos os demais povos da Europa, os traços genéticos mais próximos destes eram encontrados na península Ibérica.



Aqui o Bradley aparece a falar na P. Ibérica em geral e não aparece nenhum País Basco em particular.
Contudo na informação que destes ( que até me parece mais correcta e próxima da original) só fala em País Basco...
Em relação ao estudo do País de Gales, não me parece provável que os Celtas que vieram do Sul da P. Ibérica, só tenham escolhido propositadamente esta zona das Ilhas Britânicas, por isso algo não bate totalmente certo...
Talvez os Celtas, tenham vindo de diferentes partes da P. Ibérica, mas não se sabe... As provas genéticas parecem-me mais sérias só falam em País Basco...



Existem 3 propostas então : Sul da P. Ibérica, P. Ibérica em geral  ou  País Basco...










GabKoost disse:


> Muito fácil. O Noroeste Ibérico tem´um legado Germânico ENORME. Tanto a nível dos achados, da toponímia local como na própria organização social. Note-se que foram os Germânicos que inseriram o modelo das paróquias em Portugal (exportado para a reconquista). No Noroeste, em vez de ter as mequitas temos as igrejas paleo cristãs de traça Visigótica..




Interessante! 
E de que livro isso foi retirado?
Esse mapa mostra-nos a influência do Período Suévico e Visigótico e o papel da Igreja na organização do território no Noroeste de Portugal?
É que só consigo ver as legendas e o que diz acima na página, mas não a descrição completa do conteúdo que é apresentado.
Qual foi a duração deste período no Noroeste de Portugal? Os Suevos não foi apenas durante   409 e 585 d.C ( neste último ano tomaram lugar os Visigodos)? E os visigodos de 418 até 711 D.C? Estes últimos antes de chegarem a Portugal, passaram pela Grécia e pela Itália... No geral são 3 séculos de ocupação destes 2 povos germânicos, no Norte de Portugal, parece-me que deve ter sido mais relevante a ocupação cultural e simbólica do poder, do que a miscigenação genética com as populações locais...







GabKoost disse:


> Eu falo apenas da minha observação. Tenho quase a certeza que pelo menos metade das pessoas tem olhos claros, isso é, entre os tons esverdeados e o azul.
> 
> Há famílias interias com olhos azuis e, as mulheres Minhotas por ex. são conhecidas pelos olhos verdes.
> 
> Obviamente, isso não quer dizer nada acerca de Celtas que, ORIGINALMENTE, na sua semente Ibérica, eram quase todos Morenos.



Baseando só nas tuas observações é complicado de generalizar, pelo menos tendo em conta todo o Noroeste de Portugal e tendo em conta o universo de discussão, que ainda são uns milhões de pessoas.
Mas ainda assim, isso só dos olhos não nos diz assim muito, pois também existem povos espalhados pelo Mediterrâneo, com muitas pessoas com olhos verdes ou azuis.
Penso que seria interessante, adicionar a esse aspecto ( também importante decerto, mas por vezes, insuficiente) a côr dos cabelos...


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2010 às 00:09)

Mais importante que a presença dos povos de origem germânica foi a presença dos sefarditas e dos berberes. E ainda temos a presença romana, que na realidade foi mais proeminente no Sul de Portugal, mas eles estivem por cá... 

Os povos europeus têm a sua origem nos povos do Sul da Europa e do Médio Oriente, ao longo dos milénios por causa da síntese da vitamina D houve uma selecção natural dos indivíduos que produziam menos melanina, ao passo que no Sul da Europa por causa da forte insolação sucedeu o contrário. 

Os irlandeses, os ingleses, os normandos descendem das tribos ibéricas, os restantes povos europeus das tribos itálicas, balcânicas ou da região da actual Turquia e da Pérsia. 

Voltando ao tema, a nível histórico notam-se algumas diferenças importantes entre as regiões a norte e a sul deste sistema montanhoso:

- romanização mais eficaz a sul;

- Montes Hermínios e guerra entre Lusitanos e Romanos;

- presença islâmica mais prolongada a Sul;

- antes da Reconquista, as regiões do Alentejo, Ribatejo, Estremadura ou Algarve eram mais ricas e desenvolvidas;

- depois da Reconquista, as regiões a Sul do Tejo tornaram-se mais pobres e despovoadas.

PS: aqui no Norte há muitas mulheres de olhos claros, ao contrário do que sucede no Sul, e também se vê muitas mulheres com cabelo alourado... seria interessantes aceder a estudos sobre a distribuição da cor dos olhos e do cabelo em Portugal.


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2010 às 00:32)

frederico disse:


> Mais importante que a presença dos povos de origem germânica foi a presença dos sefarditas e dos berberes. E ainda temos a presença romana, que na realidade foi mais proeminente no Sul de Portugal, mas eles estivem por cá...
> 
> Os povos europeus têm a sua origem nos povos do Sul da Europa e do Médio Oriente, ao longo dos milénios por causa da síntese da vitamina D houve uma selecção natural dos indivíduos que produziam menos melanina, ao passo que no Sul da Europa por causa da forte insolação sucedeu o contrário.
> 
> ...



Interessante, tudo isso, sem dúvida.
Eu sinceramente, não vi assim tanta gente de traços germânicos, nas zonas que mais visito regularmente no Norte Litoral ( Porto, Gaia, Avintes...).
Além de que se nota um êxodo rural para os grandes centros urbanos, onde há uma enorme miscigenação de raças e onde esse provável  maior isolamento genético é menos visível. Talvez tenha que visitar zonas mais rurais e mais no interior.
Em viagens ao Minho também não notei grandes diferenças para ser sincero, mas talvez tenha que reparar ainda mais nisso...
Sinceramente notei mais diferenças, fora do país, quando passei os Pirinéus ou o País Basco...


----------



## Z13 (11 Dez 2010 às 01:04)

GabKoost disse:


> Refiro no entanto que, relevante ou não, quase que aposto que 50% das pessoas do Norte tem olhos claros.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...




No meio de tudo o que disseste (e muito bem!) referiste alguns aspectos que gostava de comentar!

Na minha prática clínica (Optometria há 9 anos) analiso e exploro vários pares de olhos por dia e não tenho minimamente a mesma percepção que tu revelas. Na minha opinião (e meramente empírica pois não tenho qualquer dado estatístico em que me basear) observo 1 par de olhos claros (agrupando o azul, cinza e verde-claro como bem fizeste) por cada 5 pares de olhos escuros (castanhos claro/escuro ou verde escuro "azeitona") e provavelmente a diferença até poderá ser maior tipo 1:7. Falo obviamente do nordeste transmontano onde até temos muitas raízes celtas! (culturalmente, entenda-se!)

Relativamente ao facto de existirem famílias inteiras com olhos claros, ainda bem que assim é! O gene que transmite a cor dos olhos claros é "recessivo" e como tal só se manifesta se estiver sozinho! Filhos de pai+mãe de olhos claros só pode ter olhos claros (senão é sinal que a mamã se portou mal!) pois é o único gene que tem presente e será esse apenas que vai transmitir à sua descendência. 

Quanto ao facto das minhotas serem conhecidas pelos seus olhos verdes... desconhecia! Vivi muitos anos em Braga (tirei optometria na U.M.) e até casei com uma minhota, de olhos castanhos!

Vi algumas, lindas e de lindos olhos verdes... mas uma rara minoria...


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2010 às 01:28)

Z13 disse:


> Na minha prática clínica (Optometria há 9 anos) analiso e exploro vários pares de olhos por dia e não tenho minimamente a mesma percepção que tu revelas. Na minha opinião (e meramente empírica pois não tenho qualquer dado estatístico em que me basear) observo 1 par de olhos claros (agrupando o azul, cinza e verde-claro como bem fizeste) por cada 5 pares de olhos escuros (castanhos claro/escuro ou verde escuro "azeitona") e provavelmente a diferença até poderá ser maior tipo 1:7. Falo obviamente do nordeste transmontano onde até temos muitas raízes celtas! (culturalmente, entenda-se!)



Quem sou eu para contestar um profissional. No entanto, já disse que o Celta nada tem a ver com a cor dos olhos. Mais influência tem a presença Germânica que teve como principal base no Noroeste Iberico, o Entre Douro e Minho.

Bragança é de cultura Leonesa sendo portanto fruto de uma outra nação cultural e até genética.

Seria interessante ter acesso a dados sobre a cor dos olhos dentro do que são as áreas RURAIS do Entre Douro e Minho. O meu dinheiro está na faixa dos 50% de olhos claros!


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2010 às 01:34)

belem disse:


> Interessante, tudo isso, sem dúvida.
> Eu sinceramente, não vi assim tanta gente de traços germânicos, nas zonas que mais visito regularmente no Norte Litoral ( Porto, Gaia, Avintes...).



Nunca ninguém defendeu aqui a existência de pessoas com "traços germânicos".

Falou-se sim da divisão climática e rgeográfica que esse conjunto (SME) cria e que acaba, eventualmente, por se reflectir em ocupações de povos diferentes ao longo do tempo.

No Noroeste do país houve uma presença efectiva germânica de vários séculos contra os vários séculos de ocupação Moura a sul.

Estas diferentes ocupações podem ter tido e com certeza  algum impacto nos genes das pessoas.

Percentagem de olhos claros maior? Tons de pele e cabelos mais claros?

Ninguém se referiu em "traços germânicos" no sentido de loiras bombásticas de olhos azuis.

Convenhamos que mesmo assim, as diferenças genéticas do país foram claramente disfarçadas pela reconquista e a contínua migração de pessoas do Norte para Lisboa, Algarve etc.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2010 às 01:59)

belem disse:


> Então os ditos celtas britânicos não vêm de uma região Celta?
> Confuso...



É irrelevante de onde vem a genética dos Irlandeses, e dos Galeses porque o CELTA é uma Cultura e não uma raça. Não há fenótipo de Celta mas sim culturas La Théne e Halstaad. As ilhas foram sendo povoadas com o tempo por Ibericos, Bretões, Germanicos, Nórdicos etc.

Os Ibericos é que devem ter trazido, pela primeira vez, esta cultura para as Ilhas.




belem disse:


> Existem 3 propostas então : Sul da P. Ibérica, P. Ibérica em geral  ou  País Basco...



Segundo o Atlas Historico dos Celtas:






O que pode ter acontecido foi um povoamento pós glaciar a partir das povoações que se tinham recolhido a sul e, mais tarde, a chegada de povos do Norte da Península já com traços do que iria ser definido como Celtas.

No entanto, essas eram épocas de grandes competições territoriais devido ao degelo do hemisfério Norte. Nessa época, duvido até que o fenótipo do sul da Ibéria fosse o que hoje consideramos Mediterrânico.




belem disse:


> Interessante!
> E de que livro isso foi retirado?
> Esse mapa mostra-nos a influência do Período Suévico e Visigótico e o papel da Igreja na organização do território no Noroeste de Portugal?
> É que só consigo ver as legendas e o que diz acima na página, mas não a descrição completa do conteúdo que é apresentado.
> Qual foi a duração deste período no Noroeste de Portugal? Os Suevos não foi apenas durante   409 e 585 d.C ( neste último ano tomaram lugar os Visigodos)? E os visigodos de 418 até 711 D.C? Estes últimos antes de chegarem a Portugal, passaram pela Grécia e pela Itália... No geral são 3 séculos de ocupação destes 2 povos germânicos, no Norte de Portugal, parece-me que deve ter sido mais relevante a ocupação cultural e simbólica do poder, do que a miscigenação genética com as populações locais.



Isso foi retirado do livro Minho Traços de Identidade. Obra da UM á venda na fundação Martins Sarmento em Guimarães.

Estes mapas mostram locais com ocupação e toponímica Sueva.

Apesar dos séculos não serem assim tantos, acho que numa região que a partir daí se manteve relativamente fechada aos intercâmbios com outros povos (apenas houve uma breve incursão Moura sem domínio efectivo nem qualquer tipo de fundação citadina), pode ter tido um efeito considerável.

Note-se que foi nessa altura que se organizou o território, aparece a igreja, surge uma política, um Reino etc.

Teve mais influência de certeza na genética os Germânicos do que os Romanos que, como sabem, não casavam com bárbaros locais e cujas tropas eram recrutadas (depois da conquista) maioritariamente In Loco.


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2010 às 02:02)

GabKoost disse:


> Nunca ninguém defendeu aqui a existência de pessoas com "traços germânicos"...




E ninguém disse que alguém andou a defender tal coisa.
Apenas fiz uma análise dos dados que me foram apresentados.




GabKoost disse:


> Quem sou eu para contestar um profissional. No entanto, já disse que o Celta nada tem a ver com a cor dos olhos. Mais influência tem a presença Germânica que teve como principal base no Noroeste Iberico, o Entre Douro e Minho..




Hum? Mais influência teve a presença germânica em quê?




GabKoost disse:


> Falou-se sim da divisão climática e rgeográfica que esse conjunto (SME) cria e que acaba, eventualmente, por se reflectir em ocupações de povos diferentes ao longo do tempo...




Naturalmente.





GabKoost disse:


> No Noroeste do país houve uma presença efectiva germânica de vários séculos contra os vários séculos de ocupação Moura a sul...




Só vi 3 séculos, mas se encontrar uma confirmação de mais tempo, por favor, poste alguma referência.



GabKoost disse:


> Estas diferentes ocupações podem ter tido e com certeza  algum impacto nos genes das pessoas...




Isso depende de muita coisa ( é até possível), como pode ver pelo que foi escrito acima.




GabKoost disse:


> Percentagem de olhos claros maior? Tons de pele e cabelos mais claros?
> Ninguém se referiu em "traços germânicos" no sentido de loiras bombásticas de olhos azuis...




Ninguém aqui está a falar de loiras bombásticas....
Mas então gostava de saber em que sentido se fala de gente com traços germânicos, ou se é que se fala de gente com traços germânicos de todo:



GabKoost disse:


> Nunca ninguém defendeu aqui a existência de pessoas com "traços germânicos"...




É que eu já nem sei...
Pode-me esclarecer?






GabKoost disse:


> Convenhamos que mesmo assim, as diferenças genéticas do país foram claramente disfarçadas pela reconquista e a contínua migração de pessoas do Norte para Lisboa, Algarve etc.



Naturalmente.


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2010 às 02:12)

GabKoost disse:


> É irrelevante de onde vem a genética dos Irlandeses, e dos Galeses porque o CELTA é uma Cultura e não uma raça. Não há fenótipo de Celta mas sim culturas La Théne e Halstaad. As ilhas foram sendo povoadas com o tempo por Ibericos, Bretões, Germanicos, Nórdicos etc.




Ninguém disse que era só uma raça, apenas se falava da origem genética provável dos celtas. 
Esta pode ter vindo de diferentes pontos da Península Ibérica ou de outros locais da Europa do Sul...
Era isso que me interessava e o que se discutia era sobre que parte da P. Ibérica eles tinham partido para as Ilhas Britânicas...
Só isso...






GabKoost disse:


> Segundo o Atlas Historico dos Celtas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eu não confirmo nem desminto sobre os fenótipos do Sul da Ibéria durante essa fase, pois não tenho bases científicas sólidas para me debruçar sobre esse assunto.






GabKoost disse:


> Isso foi retirado do livro Minho Traços de Identidade. Obra da UM á venda na fundação Martins Sarmento em Guimarães.
> 
> Estes mapas mostram locais com ocupação e toponímica Sueva.
> 
> ...



Então, acha que houve influência genética dos Germânicos durante 3 séculos de ocupação, de forma assinalável, no Norte do país?


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2010 às 03:03)

http://www.theapricity.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3295&stc=1&d=1259938302

Raças humanas


http://anthro.palomar.edu/vary/images/map_of_skin_color_distribution.gif

Côr da pele







Côr do cabelo


http://pages.globetrotter.net/peter_frost61z/European-hair-and-eye-color.htm

Muito interessante







Pigmentação de olhos e cabelos







Côr dos olhos







Côr dos olhos


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2010 às 12:20)

GabKoost disse:


> Nunca ninguém defendeu aqui a existência de pessoas com "traços germânicos".
> 
> Falou-se sim da divisão climática e rgeográfica que esse conjunto (SME) cria e que acaba, eventualmente, por se reflectir em ocupações de povos diferentes ao longo do tempo.
> 
> ...



Isso não ocorreu dessa forma. Sempre houve dificuldades no povoamento do Alentejo e do Algarve ao longo da nossa História. Nunca houve uma verdadeira migração do Norte para as regiões a Sul do Tejo.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2010 às 12:23)

GabKoost disse:


> Teve mais influência de certeza na genética os Germânicos do que os Romanos que, como sabem, não casavam com bárbaros locais e cujas tropas eram recrutadas (depois da conquista) maioritariamente In Loco.



Não casavam, mas eram permitidas as relações sexuais com as mulheres bárbaras. E durante quase cinco séculos de permanência na PI deve ter havido muita mistura. Os romanos tinham uma noção de fidelidade e de casamento diferente da cultura de raiz judaico-cristã.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2010 às 17:54)

frederico disse:


> Não casavam, mas eram permitidas as relações sexuais com as mulheres bárbaras. E durante quase cinco séculos de permanência na PI deve ter havido muita mistura. Os romanos tinham uma noção de fidelidade e de casamento diferente da cultura de raiz judaico-cristã.



Como disse, os Romanos, efectivamente Romanos eram uma minoria administrativa.

Os restantes eram locais contratados para os efeitos militares e administrativos.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2010 às 17:57)

frederico disse:


> Isso não ocorreu dessa forma. Sempre houve dificuldades no povoamento do Alentejo e do Algarve ao longo da nossa História. Nunca houve uma verdadeira migração do Norte para as regiões a Sul do Tejo.



Hoje em dia, eplo menos, existem milhares de pessoas do Norte a trabalhar no Algarve. Quaquer região em desenvolvimento e com economia próspera terá sempre fluxos migratórios Norte Sul.

Se no caso Alentejano se compreende pela escassez de riqueza, zonas como Lisboa e o Algarve sã destinos migratórios comuns.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2010 às 18:26)

belem disse:


> É que eu já nem sei...
> Pode-me esclarecer?



A minha unica suposição é a de que séculos de ocupação Germânica (contra outras ocupações a Sul) e até Vikings (fundaram cidades como a Póvoa de Varzim) a Noroeste com a criação de múltiplas localidades e reais efeitos na organização social e política do território pode eventualmente fazer com que haja uma diferente percentagem de tons de cabelo e ou olhos.

Nunca usei o termo absoluto e sempre defendi que a prórpia reconquista e constantes fluxos migratórios esbateram ainda mais estas diferenças.

Estas são evidências que me parecem lógicas.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

Os principais fluxos migratórios em direcção ao litoral algarvio tiveram como principais pontos de origem o Alentejo e as serras do Algarve.

Essa dos vikings já foi referida por um professor da minha faculdade, a existência de pessoas ruivas nas vilas do litoral minhoto devido aos contactos com marinheiros do Norte da Europa.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2010 às 19:12)

GabKoost disse:


> A minha unica suposição é a de que séculos de ocupação Germânica (contra outras ocupações a Sul) e até Vikings (fundaram cidades como a Póvoa de Varzim) a Noroeste com a criação de múltiplas localidades e reais efeitos na organização social e política do território pode eventualmente fazer com que haja uma diferente percentagem de tons de cabelo e ou olhos.
> 
> Nunca usei o termo absoluto e sempre defendi que a prórpia reconquista e constantes fluxos migratórios esbateram ainda mais estas diferenças.
> 
> Estas são evidências que me parecem lógicas.



Sim, a ocupação dos povos de origem germânica foi mais significativa a Norte, aliás, a nobreza do Minho e da Galiza tem origem nos povos francos e germânicos, o Conde D. Henrique, por exemplo, pai do nosso primeiro rei...


----------



## Agreste (11 Dez 2010 às 19:34)

A presença de Vikings e outros povos semelhantes a sul parece-me claramente folclórica. Que a reconquista cristã da península se fizesse com recrutamento de mercenários do norte da europa para fazer a guerra será perfeitamente natural. Que alguns tivessem por cá ficado também. Agora transformar isso num modo de vida e numa aculturação dos "indígenas" parece-me pouco provável.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2010 às 19:54)

Agreste disse:


> A presença de Vikings e outros povos semelhantes a sul parece-me claramente folclórica. Que a reconquista cristã da península se fizesse com recrutamento de mercenários do norte da europa para fazer a guerra será perfeitamente natural. Que alguns tivessem por cá ficado também. Agora transformar isso num modo de vida e numa aculturação dos "indígenas" parece-me pouco provável.



Mas alguém referiu a presença de vikings no Sul?

Houve cidades fundadas pelos *francos *no Alentejo, várias até, e isso não é folclore, está bem documentado pela nossa História.


----------



## SocioMeteo (11 Dez 2010 às 20:00)

belem disse:


> Interessante, tudo isso, sem dúvida.
> Eu sinceramente, não vi assim tanta gente de traços germânicos, nas zonas que mais visito regularmente no Norte Litoral ( Porto, Gaia, Avintes...).
> Além de que se nota um êxodo rural para os grandes centros urbanos, onde há uma enorme miscigenação de raças e onde esse provável  maior isolamento genético é menos visível. Talvez tenha que visitar zonas mais rurais e mais no interior.
> Em viagens ao Minho também não notei grandes diferenças para ser sincero, mas talvez tenha que reparar ainda mais nisso...
> Sinceramente notei mais diferenças, fora do país, quando passei os Pirinéus ou o País Basco...



Nós vemos aquilo que queremos e aquilo que desejamos ver é uma carateristica inacta do ser humano. 
E devido ao seu processo de socialização que o Belem e todos nós como portugueses tivemos fomos habituados anos e anos e anos a construir um esteriotipo mental do fenotipo do Homem português... 
Possivelmente o Belem vê imensa gente de olhos claros pele mais branca ou cabelo mais Louro em Portugal mas o Belem nem sequer presta bem atenção as suas caracteristicas ignorando-as mentalmente  e sem dar conta enquanto que o Belem quando vai a França ou ao Pais Basco já vai a procura de encontrar pessoas diferentes logo vai fazer essa construção mental. 
Eu fico impressionado com o nº de pessoas Louras ou de Olhos claros em Portugal e ultimamente devido a esta discussão saudavel tenho andado mais atento a estas coisas e chego mesmo a conclusão que em Portugal nos não damos bem conta daquilo que somos ou como somos... 
eu resido na Margem Sul do Tejo numa região que devido as grandes fabricas(Lisnave,CUFE,Sidrugia,etc) recebeu imensa gente com o Exodo Rural aumentado entre as decadas de 30-70 4,5 vezes a população de origem, vieram para aqui imensas pessoas de todo o pais das Beiras,Ribatejo,Algarve ate imagine-se Asturianos(sim que as asturias foi uma região muito pobre e muito isolada) e Galegos mas sobertudo a maioria das pessoas que vieram para esta região foram Alentejanos e Minhotos penso que em nenhuma outra região em Portugal pode-se encontrar tão grande Mescula de pessoas vindas do pais mesmo na Margem Norte esta região torna-se o melhor objecto de estudo para estas questões demograficas...e vou-he dizer Belem eu agora que estou atento a estas questões deparo-me a olhar observar e contablizar até LOL o nº de pessoas louras ou de olhos claros e sou-lhe sincero são muitas mais que eu sequer imaginava... em 10 4,5 ou são louras ou tem olhos claros... nas minhas turmas de escola o mesmo se passa aumentando a media em muitos casos... isto vale o que vale mas digo-he que estou a ser o mais objectivo possivel e desafio ao Belem a abrir um pouco a cabeça e começar a por-se a prova a esse nivel vai ver que vai ter imensas supresas...


----------



## Agreste (11 Dez 2010 às 20:06)

Os Francos não estiveram por cá como organização social. Isso é folclore.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2010 às 20:12)

Agreste disse:


> Os Francos não estiveram por cá como organização social. Isso é folclore.



Eu li a História de Portugal do Rui Ramos durante as férias do Verão e o livro refere a fundação de cidades no Alentejo pelos francos imediatamente após a Reconquista. 

Será folclore?

Quando voltar ao Algarve hei-de copiar para aqui os parágrafos do livro que falam sobre isso, pena ter o livro em Tavira e não aqui no Porto.


----------



## SocioMeteo (11 Dez 2010 às 20:16)

Isto pode ser um autentico disparate não tenho qualquer base cientifica para afirmar o que vou afirmar...
Mas noto que existe muitas mulheres de pele mais clara e olhos mais claros que propriamente os homens não sei se o genero possa determinar alguma coisa.


----------



## Agreste (11 Dez 2010 às 20:24)

O desmembramento do Império Romano do Ocidente ocorreu com migrações dos povos bárbaros, Vândalos (vindos da actual Polónia), Alanos (vindos do Cáucaso) e Godos (vindos do Mar Negro) e é com eles que a Península se organiza socialmente.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

Agreste disse:


> O desmembramento do Império Romano do Ocidente ocorreu com migrações dos povos bárbaros, dos Vândalos (vindos da actual Polónia), dos Alanos (vindos do Cáucaso) e dos Godos (vindos do Mar Negro) e é com eles que a Península se organiza socialmente.



Mas isso ocorreu nos séculos V ou VI DC, e eu estou a referir-me a migrações dos francos em direcção a Portugal no século XII, para ocupar as terras que tinham sido conquistadas aos povos islâmicos que por cá estavam. Não misturemos as coisas. Nisa, por exemplo, foi fundada por francos. E no concelho de Nisa, uma das freguesias chama-se Tolosa... mas há mais exemplos destes em Portugal.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2010 às 20:48)

Agreste disse:


> A presença de Vikings e outros povos semelhantes a sul parece-me claramente folclórica. Que a reconquista cristã da península se fizesse com recrutamento de mercenários do norte da europa para fazer a guerra será perfeitamente natural. Que alguns tivessem por cá ficado também. Agora transformar isso num modo de vida e numa aculturação dos "indígenas" parece-me pouco provável.




A Sul não sei mas a Norte não é folocre. é um facto fundamentado pelos historiadores.

A maior evidência da natureza Viking da Póvoa de Varzim reside nas suas "Siglas Poveiras".

Para quem não souber, ao visitar a Póvoa reparem nas calçadas, ajulejos, nos barcos e até nas barracas dos concessionários. Verão sempre estranhas siglas que funcionam como como marcas de família.







Estas marcas mostram igualmente a posição dos filhos na família sendo, o herdeiro, o filho MAIS NOVO.

Estas tradições, unicas e Portugal, apenas tem paralelo nos países Nórdicos.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2010 às 20:54)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Nós vemos aquilo que queremos e aquilo que desejamos ver é uma carateristica inacta do ser humano.
> E devido ao seu processo de socialização que o Belem e todos nós como portugueses tivemos fomos habituados anos e anos e anos a construir um esteriotipo mental do fenotipo do Homem português...
> Possivelmente o Belem vê imensa gente de olhos claros pele mais branca ou cabelo mais Louro em Portugal mas o Belem nem sequer presta bem atenção as suas caracteristicas ignorando-as mentalmente  e sem dar conta enquanto que o Belem quando vai a França ou ao Pais Basco já vai a procura de encontrar pessoas diferentes logo vai fazer essa construção mental.
> Eu fico impressionado com o nº de pessoas Louras ou de Olhos claros em Portugal e ultimamente devido a esta discussão saudavel tenho andado mais atento a estas coisas e chego mesmo a conclusão que em Portugal nos não damos bem conta daquilo que somos ou como somos...
> eu resido na Margem Sul do Tejo numa região que devido as grandes fabricas(Lisnave,CUFE,Sidrugia,etc) recebeu imensa gente com o Exodo Rural aumentado entre as decadas de 30-70 4,5 vezes a população de origem, vieram para aqui imensas pessoas de todo o pais das Beiras,Ribatejo,Algarve ate imagine-se Asturianos(sim que as asturias foi uma região muito pobre e muito isolada) e Galegos mas sobertudo a maioria das pessoas que vieram para esta região foram Alentejanos e Minhotos penso que em nenhuma outra região em Portugal pode-se encontrar tão grande Mescula de pessoas vindas do pais mesmo na Margem Norte esta região torna-se o melhor objecto de estudo para estas questões demograficas...e vou-he dizer Belem eu agora que estou atento a estas questões deparo-me a olhar observar e contablizar até LOL o nº de pessoas louras ou de olhos claros e sou-lhe sincero são muitas mais que eu sequer imaginava... em 10 4,5 ou são louras ou tem olhos claros... nas minhas turmas de escola o mesmo se passa aumentando a media em muitos casos... isto vale o que vale mas digo-he que estou a ser o mais objectivo possivel e desafio ao Belem a abrir um pouco a cabeça e começar a por-se a prova a esse nivel vai ver que vai ter imensas supresas...



Penso da mesma forma.

Aliás, da minha freguesia, foram várias as famílias que partiram para trabalhar nesta zona, incluído na ciderurgia nacional e CUFE. Estão hoje todos alojados na zona de Alhos Vedros - Baixa da Banheria.

Uma delas foram os meus avós paternos. Ele de olhos azuis profundos e minha avó verdes. Eu não herdei nenhuma dessas cores mas dos 5 filhos que tiveram, 4 tiveram olhos azuis e a minha mãe verdes. A maior parte dos meus primos que lá vivem tem olhos azuis.

Isso é um exemplo entre milhares.

Com atenção, verão que a percentagem de olhos claros é maior do que o que se pensa.


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2010 às 21:12)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Nós vemos aquilo que queremos e aquilo que desejamos ver é uma carateristica inacta do ser humano.
> E devido ao seu processo de socialização que o Belem e todos nós como portugueses tivemos fomos habituados anos e anos e anos a construir um esteriotipo mental do fenotipo do Homem português...
> Possivelmente o Belem vê imensa gente de olhos claros pele mais branca ou cabelo mais Louro em Portugal mas o Belem nem sequer presta bem atenção as suas caracteristicas ignorando-as mentalmente  e sem dar conta enquanto que o Belem quando vai a França ou ao Pais Basco já vai a procura de encontrar pessoas diferentes logo vai fazer essa construção mental.
> Eu fico impressionado com o nº de pessoas Louras ou de Olhos claros em Portugal e ultimamente devido a esta discussão saudavel tenho andado mais atento a estas coisas e chego mesmo a conclusão que em Portugal nos não damos bem conta daquilo que somos ou como somos...
> eu resido na Margem Sul do Tejo numa região que devido as grandes fabricas(Lisnave,CUFE,Sidrugia,etc) recebeu imensa gente com o Exodo Rural aumentado entre as decadas de 30-70 4,5 vezes a população de origem, vieram para aqui imensas pessoas de todo o pais das Beiras,Ribatejo,Algarve ate imagine-se Asturianos(sim que as asturias foi uma região muito pobre e muito isolada) e Galegos mas sobertudo a maioria das pessoas que vieram para esta região foram Alentejanos e Minhotos penso que em nenhuma outra região em Portugal pode-se encontrar tão grande Mescula de pessoas vindas do pais mesmo na Margem Norte esta região torna-se o melhor objecto de estudo para estas questões demograficas...e vou-he dizer Belem eu agora que estou atento a estas questões deparo-me a olhar observar e contablizar até LOL o nº de pessoas louras ou de olhos claros e sou-lhe sincero são muitas mais que eu sequer imaginava... em 10 4,5 ou são louras ou tem olhos claros... nas minhas turmas de escola o mesmo se passa aumentando a media em muitos casos... isto vale o que vale mas digo-he que estou a ser o mais objectivo possivel e desafio ao Belem a abrir um pouco a cabeça e começar a por-se a prova a esse nivel vai ver que vai ter imensas supresas...



Só vejo o que quero?
Eu teria todo o gosto em descobrir zonas rurais no Minho ( já nem digo aqui) com pessoas que tenham predominância de traços claros, pois isso seria um sinal de riqueza étnica que se manteve com o tempo, mais ou menos inalterada... Mas pedi por referências e não recebi nem uma! 
Ainda assim, mantive-me aberto a essa realidade e disse que quando for a essa região, vou tomar ainda mais atenção...
Mas isto a meu ver tem sempre maior validade:

http://www.theapricity.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3295&stc=1&d=1259938302[/url]

Raças humanas


http://anthro.palomar.edu/vary/images/map_of_skin_color_distribution.gif

Côr da pele








Côr do cabelo


http://pages.globetrotter.net/peter_frost61z/European-hair-and-eye-color.htm

Muito interessante







Pigmentação de olhos e cabelos







Côr dos olhos







Côr dos olhos


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2010 às 21:57)

Pessoalmente não detectei nenhum ataque pessoal.

O que foi dito num comentário anterior é algo que de facto acontece. Temos uma imagem dominante de um tipo fenótico do "Português". Se, no entanto, repararmos nas coisas no dia a dia, podemos ter perspectivas diferentes.

Não vi nenhum ataque pessoal na menção desta realidade.

Quanto a mapas, há um bem interessante que representa o que sempre defendi:






Podemos observar aqui que o Noroeste tem uma influencia étnica Sueva. Também vai ao encontro do que disse acerca de Bragança ser outra nação cultural-etnica que não o Noroeste Iberico.

Repete-se que nunca se irá encontrar "bolsas de pessoas com olhos claros". A unica coisa defendida é uma maior percentagem no Noroeste de Portugal devido a influências de povose culturas diferentes.

Ou seja, antes da reconquista, deveriam haver diferenças enormes entre as povoações do Norte e Sul por, num lado terem havido séculos de domínio Germânico e toques culturais com a Europa Atlântica e do Norte enquanto que no Sul houve mais com o mediterranico e os Mouros.

Os fluxos migratórios menorizaram isso mas, mesmo assim, é válido defender as diferenças regionais (por muito pequenas que sejam) potenciadas pela posição geográfica e cosnequentes trocas humanas.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2010 às 22:18)

Investiguem, por exemplo, as regiões europeias de origem das famílias nobres que estavam presentes na Galiza e no Minho durante os séculos X, XI e XII... o Gab deve saber do que estou a falar.


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2010 às 22:28)

GabKoost disse:


> Pessoalmente não detectei nenhum ataque pessoal.
> O que foi dito num comentário anterior é algo que de facto acontece. Temos uma imagem dominante de um tipo fenótico do "Português". Se, no entanto, repararmos nas coisas no dia a dia, podemos ter perspectivas diferentes.
> Não vi nenhum ataque pessoal na menção desta realidade..




Não, não foi dito dessa forma...





GabKoost disse:


> Quanto a mapas, há um bem interessante que representa o que sempre defendi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sim aí nessa mapa sempre está representada uma realidade étnica Celta, no Noroeste, embora com uma minoria germânica...
Mas entre 1 mapa e todos os outros, é difícil escolher.
Eu prefiro, considerar bem possível haver essa identidade Celta no Minho, no entanto...




GabKoost disse:


> Ou seja, antes da reconquista, deveriam haver diferenças enormes entre as povoações do Norte e Sul por, num lado terem havido séculos de domínio Germânico e toques culturais com a Europa Atlântica e do Norte enquanto que no Sul houve mais com o mediterranico e os Mouros.
> 
> Os fluxos migratórios menorizaram isso mas, mesmo assim, é válido defender as diferenças regionais (por muito pequenas que sejam) potenciadas pela posição geográfica e cosnequentes trocas humanas.



Concordo e até tenho pena que não haja mais divulgação na defesa das minorias étnicas tradicionais, sejam Mouras, Celtas, Tribais ou o que for.


----------



## Agreste (11 Dez 2010 às 22:44)

Discordo da vossa visão. Considerar que tenha resistido até hoje um grupo diferenciado no noroeste das península depois da hordas de povos que por aqui andaram é demasiada fé.


----------



## SocioMeteo (11 Dez 2010 às 22:59)

belem disse:


> Não, não foi dito dessa forma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atenção Atenção!!! Portugal tem uma unidade cultural e etnica invejavel deveremos ser o pais europeu mais homogeneo que existe existem diferenças sim mas os aspectos em comum são em muito maior numero. 
A influencia Moura no Sul do pais existe mas dilui-se totalmente como pratica social as heranças arquitectonicas historicas da influencia Moura em Portugal é minima comparando com o que acontece nas provincias espanholas da Andaluzia Murcia Valência e Castilha La Mancha ai as tradições Mouriscas estão presentes e enraizadas na população e em praticas festivas que em Portugal nem sequer existe... a reconquista portuguesa foi muito rapida e com grandes ajudas de grupos religiosos e mais existiu colonização de franceses nas nossas terras por exemplo em Alcacer do Sal.Nessas provincias espanholas a herança Mourisca é visivel de uma  dimensão que em Portugal nem sequer existe...
A cultura galaico-portuguesa em Portugal impos-se totalmente apesar de existir diferenças assinalaveis de norte para sul... mas nem de perto tão visiveis como acontece no sul de espanha..


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2010 às 23:08)

Mas Portugal até é um dos países com mais unidade cultural, se não for aquele onde há mais unidade em toda a Europa Ocidental. 

- Falamos todos a mesma língua, e apesar dos dialectos, temos a mesma ortografia;

- A larga maioria da população identifica-se com a religião católica;

- Não há reivindicações de carácter separatista com expressivo apoio popular (como na Bélgica, Espanha, Itália, Reino Unido).


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2010 às 23:08)

belem disse:


> Concordo e até tenho pena que não haja mais divulgação na defesa das minorias étnicas tradicionais, sejam Mouras, Celtas, Tribais ou o que for.



A variedade é de facto riqueza.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2010 às 23:13)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Atenção Atenção!!! Portugal tem uma unidade cultural e etnica invejavel deveremos ser o pais europeu mais homogeneo que existe existem diferenças sim mas os aspectos em comum são em muito maior numero.
> A influencia Moura no Sul do pais existe mas dilui-se totalmente como pratica social as heranças arquitectonicas historicas da influencia Moura em Portugal é minima comparando com o que acontece nas provincias espanholas da Andaluzia Murcia Valência e Castilha La Mancha ai as tradições Mouriscas estão presentes e enraizadas na população e em praticas festivas que em Portugal nem sequer existe... a reconquista portuguesa foi muito rapida e com grandes ajudas de grupos religiosos e mais existiu colonização de franceses nas nossas terras por exemplo em Alcacer do Sal.Nessas provincias espanholas a herança Mourisca é visivel de uma  dimensão que em Portugal nem sequer existe...
> A cultura galaico-portuguesa em Portugal impos-se totalmente apesar de existir diferenças assinalaveis de norte para sul... mas nem de perto tão visiveis como acontece no sul de espanha..



De facto a arquitectura vernacular algarvia não tem influências mouriscas... as açoteias, o centro histórico de Olhão (antes da destruição dos desprezíveis «patos-bravos»), os sistemas de rega, a arquitectura militar (castelo de Silves, castelo de Paderne, muralhas de Tavira, muralhas de Faro), etc. 

Socio, o Algarve é um caso singular no contexto nacional. E tem muita, muita influência da cultura islâmica.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2010 às 23:13)

frederico disse:


> Mas Portugal até é um dos países com mais unidade cultural, se não for aquele onde há mais unidade em toda a Europa Ocidental.
> 
> - Falamos todos a mesma língua, e apesar dos dialectos, temos a mesma ortografia;
> 
> ...




A não ser em Miranda do Douro onde se fala Mirandês.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2010 às 23:15)

Agreste disse:


> Discordo da vossa visão. Considerar que tenha resistido até hoje um grupo diferenciado no noroeste das península depois da hordas de povos que por aqui andaram é demasiada fé.



Ninguém usou um tom assim tão absoluto. Aqui fala-se de influências e de percentagens. Não de "Hordas Humanas".


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2010 às 23:25)

GabKoost disse:


> A não ser em Miranda do Douro onde se fala Mirandês.



Língua que nem sequer pertence à família do Galaico-Português. O Mirandês faz parte do Astur-Leonês. Por isso é uma relíquia que urge preservar. A distribuição das línguas nem sempre correspondeu às fronteiras políticas criadas pelo Homem...


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2010 às 23:26)

frederico disse:


> De facto a arquitectura vernacular algarvia não tem influências mouriscas... as açoteias, o centro histórico de Olhão (antes da destruição dos desprezíveis «patos-bravos»), os sistemas de rega, a arquitectura militar (castelo de Silves, castelo de Paderne, muralhas de Tavira, muralhas de Faro), etc.
> 
> Socio, o Algarve é um caso singular no contexto nacional. E tem muita, muita influência da cultura islâmica.



E há feiras mouriscas em várias partes...
Não só no Algarve, como em Sintra, Portalegre ( penso eu..), para não mencionar tantas outras...
No Baixo alentejo também há muita influência moura...


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2010 às 23:27)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Atenção Atenção!!! Portugal tem uma unidade cultural e etnica invejavel deveremos ser o pais europeu mais homogeneo que existe existem diferenças sim mas os aspectos em comum são em muito maior numero.
> A influencia Moura no Sul do pais existe mas dilui-se totalmente como pratica social as heranças arquitectonicas historicas da influencia Moura em Portugal é minima comparando com o que acontece nas provincias espanholas da Andaluzia Murcia Valência e Castilha La Mancha ai as tradições Mouriscas estão presentes e enraizadas na população e em praticas festivas que em Portugal nem sequer existe... a reconquista portuguesa foi muito rapida e com grandes ajudas de grupos religiosos e mais existiu colonização de franceses nas nossas terras por exemplo em Alcacer do Sal.Nessas provincias espanholas a herança Mourisca é visivel de uma  dimensão que em Portugal nem sequer existe...
> A cultura galaico-portuguesa em Portugal impos-se totalmente apesar de existir diferenças assinalaveis de norte para sul... mas nem de perto tão visiveis como acontece no sul de espanha..




Não diria unidade Culural. Diria mesmo que, culturalmente e tendo em conta a dimensão do nosso país, somos incrívelmente variados. Somos de tamanho similar a algumas regiões de Espanha mas com fortes variações culturais.

Isso vem ao encontro do tópico em si. Por causa das muitas latitudes que existem em Portugal há de facto regiões geográficas diferentes, com climas diferentes e culturas diferentes.

Nunca se pode comparar um Minhoto com alguem do Nordeste Transmontano. Muito menos um Beirão com um Algarvio ou Alentejano.

O que temos é uma lingua com origem Galaica (o termo Lusofonia é errado pois a Lusitania nunca teve nada a ver com o nascimento do idioma) presente em todo o território e uma proximidade genética influenciada pela reconquista.

Outros páises como Espanha e França tem nações Genéticas muito diferenciadas (Países Bascos, Andaluzia, Bretanha) o que, apesar do que temos vindo a discutir, não acontece em Portugal.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2010 às 23:29)

No Algarve, há um caso de uma povoação onde a população é de origem catalã e andaluza: Monte Gordo. Ainda hoje, os cuícos (habitantes de Monte Gordo) têm um dialecto muito próprio, com traços próximos do castelhano.

Por exemplo, dizem «ele me deu» ou «ele me fez» em vez de «ele deu-me» ou «ele fez-me».

Parte da população de Vila Real de Santo António também é de origem catalã e andaluza. Já a população do vizinho sítio das Hortas tem muita ascendência alentejana.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2010 às 23:35)

belem disse:


> E há feiras mouriscas em várias partes...
> Não só no Algarve, como em Sintra, Portalegre ( penso eu..), para não mencionar tantas outras...
> No Baixo alentejo também há muita influência moura...



A forma como se festejava o São João no Algarve tem uma origem mourisca. A gastronomia algarvia também tem muitas influências mouriscas. As lendas algarvias metem quase sempre mouros e mouras encantadas. Há quem diga que o Fado tem raízes árabes. E tal como os muçulmanos e os povos mediterrânicos, os algarvios, os alentejanos ou os ribatejanos têm uma «alma» meridional: uma alma muito emotiva, pouco racional, muito semita, diria até trágica. Afinal, o Sul da Europa é o palco das grandes tragédias: terramotos, vulcões, grandes secas, cheias, pragas...


----------

